# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  CBS News "National Security" Debate Thread

## liberty2012

..

----------


## noneedtoaggress

> This is where Ron can separate from the pack.


 This made me lol, I don't think he really has to worry about that too much regardless of what the topic's about. Ron is a different breed. The only thing he has to do to stand out is open his mouth and let the words come out.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I don't have to watch.

"Moar war plz".

----------


## noneedtoaggress

> I don't have to watch.
> 
> "Moar war plz".


It's all for show anyway, brother.

----------


## Razmear

How do you vote in the poll? I hit the thumb under Ron and nothing happens. same for other candidates.

----------


## Fermli

is this the official thread?

I'm not going to post here if this isn't official.

----------


## bunklocoempire

I wonder if this is where the media kicks off their serious "Newt surge".  The pudgy globalist is the best fear monger out there, and this debate is the fear-fest of all debates.


Bunkloco

----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## J-Reg

Pray for Ron tonight!

----------


## RPSupporter305

Does anyone have a lower quality stream? Some of us have bad internet connections...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

This debate already has a different feel. Seems to be very no-nonsense.

----------


## LibertyEsq

wow do they have Paul closer to the middle than Perry?

----------


## Liberty74

These debates should be renamed to - 60 Second Sound Bites of Deception

----------


## bluesc

> wow do they have Paul closer to the middle than Perry?


He's polling higher.

----------


## tfurrh

That opening montage was actually pretty good.

----------


## Harry96

I wonder why they booked this for Saturday night? Not good for ratings.

----------


## Fermli



----------


## bluesc

Big cheers haha.

----------


## ONUV

pro-paul crowd

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

LOL! We're there in force!

----------


## Harry96

Well-dressed crowd.

----------


## COpatriot

Engage the war party:

----------


## bluesc

This is gonna be horrible.

----------


## IterTemporis

Uh oh, Perry next to Santorum..

----------


## Harry96

Cain with a gold-yellow tie instead of a bright yellow one.

----------


## PierzStyx

Fascinating that Dr. Paul and Frothy (of all people) got the biggest cheers.

----------


## Fermli

hoping this crowd means no booing of Paul. that would be great.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cain is an idiot. wow

----------


## IterTemporis

Everyone except for Paul sounds like a broken record.

----------


## justatrey

Good start =D. That cheering really stood out because noone even clapped for those before Paul.

----------


## Fermli

> Fascinating that Dr. Paul and Frothy (of all people) got the biggest cheers.


i think Frothy may have gotten the biggest applause bc he was the last and they were told to hold applause until the end.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Fascinating that Dr. Paul and Frothy (of all people) got the biggest cheers.


That is interesting because they are opposites in foreign policy.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cain should force his 9-9-9 plan on Iran.

----------


## Harry96

For some reason I never noticed it before, but Cain has a pedostache.

----------


## ONUV

that wasn't 30 seconds you idiot

----------


## IterTemporis

What just happened..?

----------


## Fermli

that looked fake. WTF

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

*facepalm* Jeez. The moderator doesn't even know how to keep time.

----------


## anewvoice

Romney - sanctions and covert intervention, yeah, this has worked so well in the past.  And exactly how will Romney prevent them from doing so?

----------


## IterTemporis

> *facepalm* Jeez. The moderator doesn't even know how to keep time.


Let's see if he is that strict with Ron.. If they even ask him questions.

----------


## Harry96

Romney = neocon.

----------


## Jingles

Am I listening to the 2007/2008 debates?

----------


## djruden

My stream is choppy and hard to watch

----------


## ONUV

romney got 2 minutes

----------


## pipewerKz

Newt says go back to 1953 and overthrow.

----------


## RPSupporter305

> My stream is choppy and hard to watch


Same with me. Does anyone have an alternate stream?

----------


## anewvoice

Newt - covert operations and taking our their scientists, "all of it deniable", wow

----------


## Jingles

They are all talking about overthrowing the Iranian government...

----------


## IterTemporis

Ive noticed that Newt always tries to not have to answer the question by complimenting the previous answers. Only when he gets called on it then he answers it.

----------


## Harry96

I love how everyone but Ron takes it for granted that the U.S. has the right to tell other countries what kinds of weapons they're "allowed" to have.

----------


## Carehn

OMG these people are all psychopaths!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Wow. Newt advocating taking out civilians in a sovereign nation?

----------


## Bruno

Congressman Paul gets only 30 seconds? Wtf?

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, great answer.

----------


## WD-NY

wow - this is YESSSSSSSSSS 

HE just went ALPHA!

Suez Canal Strategy FTW

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Gingrich calling for assassinating scientists in Iran.  That's nice...

----------


## bluesc

Ron only got a follow up? $#@! that.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Yeah, that wasn't fair, but he did well. Spoke slowly and clearly and gave a great answer.

----------


## moonshineplease

soundbite crowd.   Cheer whenever one of the interchangeable nobodies mentions anything is better than the current administration. This whole charade is almost so the media can solidify/maintain the mainline neocon public consensus on foreign policy/war cheerleading.

----------


## anewvoice

Ron Paul - we should do it the legal way, Congress must authorize

Perry - sanctions and economic intervention

----------


## LibertyEsq

> He's polling higher.


Not in CBS's poll. still good to see

----------


## Harry96

Everyone but Ron also thinks it's okay to impoverish the Iranian people.

----------


## hillertexas

Great answer!!

----------


## IterTemporis

In my opinion, it is better than nothing and he did excellent. Go to congress for a declaration of war, fight it, get it over with and be done with it.

----------


## justatrey

Perfect answer from Ron, and well delivered. A+ on that one.

----------


## bluesc

Wooo. Let's black out Ron Paul. Yeahhhh.

----------


## Fermli

Anyone else think this is the start of the Paul surge in the polls? =)

----------


## IterTemporis

> Anyone else think this is the start of the Paul surge in the polls? =)


I sure hope so. Everyone else sounds exactly the same.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Santorum: Let's give our money away woohoo!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Great. Santorum wants to give away more money we don't have.

----------


## Harry96

Hair Club: You can even debate in it.

----------


## COpatriot

Santorum: "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRR!!!!"

----------


## ONUV

> Santorum: "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRR!!!!"


BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD

----------


## Carehn

They all want to sanction and bribe because its working so God damn well!

----------


## KramerDSP

Botox for Bachmann ??

----------


## ONUV

repeal obamacare. SAY IT

----------


## Carehn

Sanctions are sure to make Iran want to work with us. LOL OMG these people are going to bring about the end of the world.

----------


## IterTemporis

Thank you Bachmann. You will only help Paul stand out more, as he wants to withdraw the troops.

----------


## DinahWest

Ron Paul is the only truly differing opinion on stage.

They want a regime change? What like Libya or Egypt where we were sold "fighting for democracy and freedom" only
to have the masses of the new wanting Sharia Law and what not.

----------


## Harry96

Could someone turn the volume down on Huntsman's tie?

----------


## IterTemporis

Huntsman copying Ron..?

----------


## eleganz

At least the questions are spread out relatively equally.

----------


## moonshineplease

I have to mute this $#@! whenever Dr Paul's face isint on the screen.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

Where the hell is Ron's full question and answer?

----------


## PierzStyx

Well Huntsy you started off well. But then you started talking about leaving troops there and meddling further.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Sure, Huntsman is coming out on Afghanistan, now that he has nothing to lose.

----------


## ONUV

romney wants to keep troops in afghanistan

----------


## COpatriot

Michele Bachmann: I'm not actually smart enough to answer this question, so I'm just going to talk a lot so I sound somewhat intelligent and somewhat like I know what I'm talking about.

----------


## Ekrub

Um, anyone getting just a blank green screen? I have audio, but no visual

----------


## Tunink

Newt- Fight Iran and Pakistan. Wow.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Wow. Newt is totally hawking out tonight. He wants to spread this into a regional war?

----------


## JohnGalt1225

Whoa, SHOCKER: Herman Cain doesn't know something!

----------


## Fermli

Cain: Paki paki stan stan

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Herman Cain cannot say, "with." It's always "wif."  Why is that?

----------


## Patrick Henry

Newt might be done. That is insane

----------


## Ekrub

> Whoa, SHOCKER: Herman Cain doesn't know something!

----------


## IterTemporis

> Whoa, SHOCKER: Herman Cain doesn't know something!


First time, I have heard him actually being honest. But then again.. he did say 'We don't know.'

----------


## ONUV

cain saying a lot of nothing.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Why not just leave Pakistan the f'k alone?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Cain is terrible.  This guy is still hovering around first place?

A whole lot of words that said absolutely nothing.

----------


## IterTemporis

Perry completely copying Ron. Wow..

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Rick Perry trying to be Ron Paul again.

Again.  

Good lord.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

No substance at all in that response from Cain. Bunch of vague generalities. Hopefully, the voters are smart enough to see that.

----------


## Harry96

The look on Romney's face while listening to Perry was priceless.

----------


## hazek

> Why not just leave Pakistan the f'k alone?


You can't have an empire and leave everyone alone..

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL wtf Perry wants zero foreign aid now?  Ask him about Israel moderators.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Um, anyone getting just a blank green screen? I have audio, but no visual


Not me

----------


## agorist ninja

Bloodthirsty animals.  Claiming they need to kill more defenseless, brown-skinned people or the world will end.

Sickening state of affairs.  Although, that IS what government does best: murder, or provide the threat thereof.  Actually, that's pretty much all that government does.

----------


## COpatriot

Christ, it's like those office movies and shows where one guy offers a great idea and his boss says the exact same thing and takes all the credit for it.

Hello? Does anyone else remember who held this position originally?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> You can't have an empire and leave everyone alone..


Truth

----------


## ONUV

perry sounding like bush lol

----------


## phill4paul

WTF? Does anyone believe these twits when they copy Ron's policies?

----------


## IterTemporis

> The look on Romney's face while listening to Perry was priceless.


Newt's face was also priceless. He looked like he was trying to understand what Perry was saying.

----------


## DinahWest

So, Perry wants to buy "peace"?

----------


## Harry96

Joel Skousen said in yesterday's World Affairs Brief that he thinks that Cain's high poll numbers are grossly manipulated -- and that, once the contests start, he'll turn out to have almost no real support, just like Giuliani last time.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Lol, Perry is all the way on the edge, next to Pretty Boy Frothy.  Paul has been moved next to Cain.

What's CBS trying to say here?

----------


## DinahWest

Bachmann, don't cut off foreign aid because they have a nuke?

----------


## moonshineplease

Dr Paul is the only one that hasnt been asked 2 or 3 questions.

----------


## IterTemporis

...

----------


## JohnGalt1225

Is Ron even at this debate tonight?  I mean this is ridiculous!  Michele's already on her second question, what the hell?  Major black out.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I think it's time for another question for Dr. Paul...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

WHo cares who has a nuclear weapon?  Don't give them a reason to want to use it, ever thought of that, you empty headed 

...had to stop myself here.  I promised I wouldn't swear on the forums anymore.

----------


## ONUV

> Lol, Perry is all the way on the edge, next to Pretty Boy Frothy.  Paul has been moved next to Cain.
> 
> What's CBS trying to say here?


cain thinks paul is scary. let's put them next to each other. librul media out to get cain!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Pakistan has nukes, therefore we need to give them foreign aid - Bachmann

Maybe that's why Iran wants a nuke? Lol

----------


## Bruno

Hey, how about giving Paul a full question and answer period?

----------


## KramerDSP

Michelle Bachmann: DON'T cut foreign aid to Pakistan. They have nuclear weapons!

----------


## justatrey

We're owning the chat next to the video on the CBS website. Anyone with facebook, please help with pro-paul comments!

http://www.cbsnews.com/2718-250_162-1335.html

----------


## ONUV

> I think it's time for another question for Dr. Paul...


perry and gingrich have got multiple questions so far.

----------


## COpatriot

$#@!ing Israel again.

These are American Debates, right? Not Israeli ones?

Who does Michele Bachmann really serve? I think we all know.

----------


## walt

> WTF? Does anyone believe these twits when they copy Ron's policies?


You people refuse to look at history and what is going on here....

----------


## Ekrub

lol perry was so jacked somebody understood what he said.

----------


## gjdavis60

The hubris of the neocon position is surreal.  We prop up unpopular regimes there while bombing their people.  The Pakistani regime has to walk a tightrope to retain any legitimacy with their own population.

----------


## Harry96

Ron should point out that his plan is to start at zero and to STAY at zero -- for everyone, no matter what.

----------


## Kords21

Has Dr. Paul even had a question yet?

----------


## WD-NY

Have any of these guys discussed the "zero foreign aid" position before???

----------


## Bruno

Perry is like, "$#@!, Gingrich is agreeing with me!  I think I said something smart!"

----------


## DinahWest

Ron  Paul slammed on cutting foreign aid and then ignored when the questions comes up?

----------


## Harry96

He should also point out how the others are trying to latch on to his ideas -- but half-heartedly.

----------


## bluesc

0.5 questions for Ron.

----------


## svobody

He's gotten one 30 second question and we're 30 minutes in. The blackout is almost unreal.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

Oh my god, Frothy's on his second question already.  Where's that the one guy, you know the other guy from Texas.  I think he's a Senator, but maybe he's a Congressman, I wouldn't know, they never give that guy any time.

----------


## Tunink

We can't do that with Iran Santorum?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> You people refuse to look at history and what is going on here....


Enlighten us, sir.

----------


## gjdavis60

Annex Pakistan!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Was just going to say that.


> We can't do that with Iran Santorum?

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

AEI & CBS you are so transparent. This is par for the course -- I wonder if boobus will use their brain..hmmm.

----------


## Harry96

Even under hot television lights, the glue holds and it looks (cough) totally natural.

----------


## KramerDSP

I'm dying for Ron to say "They're all arguing about who to be friends with and who to be enemies with. Enough! This is what got us into the whole mess to begin with!".

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Lol.  Frothy.

----------


## IterTemporis

...What is Santorum saying..? Isn't that completely backwards?

----------


## specsaregood

> Why not just leave Pakistan the f'k alone?


Now, now, that is no way to achieve higher office gunny!

----------


## ONUV

1 thirty second response in 30 minutes?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Wow, blatant blackout much?

----------


## Carehn

I guess they just wont let him speak tonight.

----------


## Harry96

Half over already.

----------


## Bruno

Ron is so dangerous he gets only half a question to answer.

----------


## Original_Intent

Santorum: "Giving military aid to other countries creates jobs!!!!"


You can't make this stuff up.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

This debate is absurd.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Ron is so dangerous he gets only half a question to answer.


Hear hear.

----------


## pauliticalfan

30 seconds, wow. Absurd.

----------


## moonshineplease

I turned it off. ITs a charade.

----------


## anewvoice

> I think it's time for another question for Dr. Paul...


  I left the room when Perry was speaking, did Ron Paul get an ACTUAL question?

----------


## Ekrub

well, I think its about time I flip over to Oxygen and watch The Bad Girls Club. If I want to watch dumb ignorant $#@!s arguing over nonsense might as well watch a show that has a chance of breaking out in a fist fight

----------


## WD-NY

LOL. #youcantbeserious

Here's where all of these LIARS stood 1 month ago:

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Ah, this is the best part (commercial break)

----------


## Rudeman

I bet they give Ron Paul his time during the internet portion just so they can claim they gave fair time.

----------


## DinahWest

If he "have to be friends with Pakistan" because they have a nuke, why are we not friends with North Korea and always whining to China to step in when they ruffle feathers?

----------


## ONUV

another question for gingrich

----------


## Kords21

The advertisers get more time than Dr. Paul

----------


## demolama

round 3 for everyone else

----------


## pauladin

this is the Gingrich debate.

----------


## svobody

This is disgusting

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Newt's chin fat jiggles every time he speaks

----------


## EWM

They're allowing the rest of these guys to steal Ron Paul's ideas and keep him silent.

----------


## The Gold Standard

I think they were planning on featuring Paul in this debate and letting him get booed for his "isolationist" answers. Once he was cheered on his first answer they threw that plan out the window and now they won't ask him anything.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I turned it off. ITs a charade.


Don't do it.  Sally forth.  Stay strong.

----------


## Give me liberty

Man of sick newt.

----------


## Ronulus

Newt is such a tool. He just attacks obama, great way to show your positions Newt and how they are worth a $#@!.

----------


## Tunink

It's time for Ron Paul to walk off. They are burning the clock on the nationally broadcast segment, and will hit him on the online segment. Time for him to walk off the stage.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ron is so dangerous he gets only half a question to answer.


This

----------


## knightk

Newt running for vice pres.

----------


## ONUV

let's just have a conversation with newt...

----------


## JK/SEA

congressman paul...tacos or hamburgers..

----------


## pauliticalfan

The Mr. Speaker Debate.

----------


## Ekrub

agenda 21

----------


## Bruno

Ron is so dangerous he gets only half a question to answer.

----------


## cucucachu0000

im surprised he threw out the agenda 21 thing

----------


## Carehn

Its job world wide!

----------


## ForLibertyFight

I just saw Dr. Paul shake his head in disbelief when Cain got another question. anyone else catch that?

----------


## Diashi

Raging so hard right now

----------


## IterTemporis

Perfect question for Cain.

"Wow, surround yourself with right people"

Oh, dear..

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cain is done

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> It's time for Ron Paul to flip off the moderators. They are burning the clock on the nationally broadcast segment, and will hit him on the online segment. Time for him to walk off the stage, lettin' his freak flag fly.  High.


Edited.  :-)

----------


## Original_Intent

Herman, will they have too sleep with you for a cabinet post?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Why does Ron Paul even show up at these things?  It's not worth it.  He's had thirty seconds of speaking time, the lowest there.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh God. Not this gibberish from Cain again!

----------


## Anti Federalist

So, is Newtles the new flavor of the week?

(thankfully I can't watch this foolishness)

----------


## JohnGalt1225

I'm about to turn this off, I can rewatch Ron's 30 seconds of glory on youtube tomorrow.

----------


## walt

> Enlighten us, sir.


Paul Tsongas wrote a book on the economy "A Call to Economic Arms" - walked door to door in NH and beat Clinton in the primary. Clinton (a Bilderberg attendee) then stole part of his platform and then lied about his policies in mass mailings - then got elected and did none of it. 

Ultimately this we're injecting issues that's great logic is BS. The establishment has this many candidates up there for a reason to obfuscate and crowd out the issues.

----------


## ONUV

cain didn't answer the question AGAIN

----------


## pauliticalfan

3 QUESTIONS FOR SANTORUM!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## Bruno

Cain: "$#@!, I dunno!  I will ask a bunch of people what my opinion should be!"

----------


## Anti Federalist

Walk off Ron!!!

*DO IT!!!!!*

----------


## cucucachu0000

ill hire all yes men! santorum

----------


## COpatriot

3 for Frothy Mixture, .5 for Paul.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

"I'm Frothy!  Vote for me!"

- Rick Santorum

----------


## IterTemporis

I think that Ron has been getting more and more upset each passing debate.

----------


## walt

OK Ron needs to speak up and let them know he's there - this is bs

----------


## pauladin

i wish ron would walk right off stage damn

----------


## GunnyFreedom

This is the worst blackout yet

----------


## PierzStyx

I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT SANTORUM IS GETTING SO MUCH TIME!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Follow up for Santorum WTF.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Throw the mic down on the podium and walk the $#@! off!!!!

----------


## Fermli

time Mr. ----

(me gets excited b/c Paul might be next)

to you Senator Santorum.

repeat 10x.

I think i'm going to have a stroke.

----------


## Bruno

Santorum gets an extra 2 minutes to reply to his own 1 minute?

----------


## COpatriot

I've never heard someone say so much without actually saying anything as Cain.

----------


## ONUV

dear God

----------


## phill4paul

> Walk off Ron!!!
> 
> *DO IT!!!!!*


  I was thinking the same exact thing!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry. Wow.

----------


## walt

> Walk off Ron!!!
> 
> *DO IT!!!!!*


He needs to interrupt first....

----------


## georgiaboy

Audience needs to start chanting "RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL"

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Ok that was legitimately funny

----------


## svobody

This would be a great time to call them out and leave the debate

----------


## WD-NY

I'm surprised no one in the crowd is shouting.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Think if we make enough noise the squawk will get there in time???


*WALK OFF!!!!!*

----------


## phill4paul

> Throw the mic down on the podium and walk the $#@! off!!!!


  And make sure there is deafening feedback!!!

----------


## Ekrub

perry "I dont know what you just asked me so I'm going to answer another question"

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Has CBS pulled its poll down yet?

----------


## IterTemporis

40 minutes and we get 30 seconds of Ron.

----------


## Orgoonian

> Throw the mic down on the podium and walk the $#@! off!!!!


Agreed.
The time for being polite is over.

----------


## WD-NY

> This would be a great time to call them out and leave the debate


Don't be ridiculous. You don't walk off the stage. 

You can, however, call them out. I've never been a big fan of Ron doing such in the middle of the debate, but this one warrants it.

----------


## phill4paul

LET RON SPEAK! LET RON SPEAK! LET RON SPEAK!

----------


## svobody

Ron has to pull a Newt and call the moderators out on this. "Why am I polling higher than 4 people on this stage and gotten half a question?"

----------


## ONUV

another question for cain

----------


## pauliticalfan

The worst blackout ever by far. 30 $#@!ing seconds.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

I just turned that pile of stinking horse $#@! off.

----------


## Original_Intent

non answer incoming

----------


## IterTemporis

Cain again..

----------


## anaconda

Had to log on just to say MAXIMUM BLACK OUT

RON NEEDS TO MAKE A VERY HIGH PROFILE MOVE OF SOME KIND HERE.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## JohnGalt1225

Cain: "I don't believe in torture, but if the military wants to do it, then hell yeah!"

----------


## matt0611

LMAO, this is ridiculous.
Total blackout.

----------


## IterTemporis

Even Bachmann and Huntsman have gotten more time than Paul.

----------


## DinahWest

So Cain's stance, I don't believe in torture but if my military people think it should be used then it will be used.

----------


## cavalier973

What would happen if Ron walked out right now?

----------


## Anti Federalist

*WALK OUT!!!!!*

----------


## hillertexas

this is $#@!ing ridiculous

----------


## cucucachu0000

son of a bitch wtf with ron

----------


## Carehn

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> So, is Newtles the new flavor of the week?
> 
> (thankfully I can't watch this foolishness)


Yes, and Gingrich was calling for assassinating civilians in sovereign nations early on.

----------


## axlr

This is $#@!ing ridiculous.

----------


## Kords21

Dr. Paul just needs to walk off right now. This is a sham of a debate.

----------


## low preference guy

thanks guys for letting me know what's going on without having to watch the debate

----------


## anaconda

> The worst blackout ever by far. 30 $#@!ing seconds.


Yep. And Ron should call them out.

----------


## ONUV

another question for bachmann

----------


## Tina

I had to turn it off I;m so pissed off.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

this country is going to hell.

----------


## Carehn

WALK OUT RON!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Seriously, worst blackout of any debate yet

----------


## Defining Obscene

If I knew this was going to be an Israel ass-kissing contest, I would have tuned out 30 minutes ago.

----------


## pacu44

watch, the last half hour, he will get 2 questions and they will have the stats that he got the appropriate amount of time based on his electability (their opinion of it at least)

----------


## Tunink

$#@! it: Ron run third party and sink the ship!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

2 positive outcomes from this debate:

1) Cain is going drop off fast because it's clear he's clueless.

2) The blackout has become so glaringly obvious, it can't be denied now.

----------


## cucucachu0000

finally

----------


## IterTemporis

Finally Paul!

----------


## Anti Federalist

This could be the moment.

FFS!!!!!
*
WALK OUT RON!!!!!!*

----------


## Ekrub

lol he psyched us out there 

"congressma... congresswoman"

----------


## COpatriot

These "Christians" really love torture.

What would Jesus's preferred method of torture be?

----------


## DinahWest

So, to them it is okay if our enemies do the same?

----------


## Oddone

Just rename torture and pretend it's ok...

----------


## JohnGalt1225

I hope we fire off an email tonight and Anderson Cooper runs a "Keepin' em Honest" segment on it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I knew he'd get this one, because it hurts him with GOP base

----------


## ONUV

stfu michelle

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum says "tell me about it." Are you $#@!ing kidding me!?

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> stfu michelle


she's a pest

----------


## WD-NY

Ron just said "Tell me about it" after Huntsman said "it get's lonely over here in Siberia"

----------


## justatrey

I love how he asks Ron "how do you define torture?" just to try to throw him off. Really? We don't know what torture is?

----------


## walt

> Cain: "I don't believe in torture, but if the military wants to do it, then hell yeah!"


so brutal...

----------


## Bruno

No one but Paul! Screw them and their game!

----------


## DinahWest

So, Huntsman backing Ron Paul's stance.

----------


## Original_Intent

Huntsman underlined Ron's position nicely

----------


## DinahWest

Michelle got shutdown!

----------


## COpatriot

WHY THE $#@! does this question not go to Ron?

----------


## cucucachu0000

i hate the unamerican thing thank god huntsman was thrust in there i feel that took some heat off ron

----------


## ONUV

romney booed for saying it's okay to kill a u.s. citizen without due process.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> Huntsman underlined Ron's position nicely


people cheering for torture makes me sick... absolutely sick

----------


## DinahWest

So, Romney is good with any of his boys fighting and being tortured on the basis that their father believes in it?

----------


## Original_Intent

Of course, Mitt you have only had ten questions - by all means SPEAK. (They just shut Bachmann down 5 minutes ago!)

----------


## Bruno

> Ron just said "Tell me about it" after Huntsman said "it get's lonely over here in Siberia"


Wondered if that was him!

----------


## WD-NY

Paul's torture answer was subpar. 

Keep the voice low and stern. Don't wave the arms and get all "high-pitchy"

----------


## IterTemporis

Heh, they didn't want Johnson because he would help Paul. Now Huntsman is helping Paul.

----------


## COpatriot

OOOoohhh!! Romney has just outed his inner neocon! PNAC talking points! $#@! YOU MITTENS!!

----------


## Bruno

Romney: "America, $#@! yeah!"

----------


## ONUV

lmfao @ "we will not have booing"

----------


## Give me liberty

What noo booo?

----------


## pauliticalfan

What about when Ron Paul was booed? Holy $#@!!!!!

----------


## Orgoonian



----------


## EWM

They knew what they were doing when they skipped Paul on the foreign aid question.

----------


## hb6102

46 minutes so far. ONE minute for Ron Paul.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul: "No."

----------


## Original_Intent

Newt is so full of it!

----------


## Harry96

Ron correctly said "No."

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

America is no longer the strongest anything, nor are we exceptional.  We have no manufacturing base, compared to other industrialized nations, we have a controlled and planned central economy, and our government no longer operates under constitutional principles.

Romney, go eat mud.

Newt, join him.

----------


## IterTemporis

But we're not in a declared war..

----------


## Harry96

Thunderous applause for the president killing a U.S. citizen because the government says he's a "terrorist."

----------


## pauliticalfan

Kill people.

----------


## cucucachu0000

i hate this debate

----------


## phill4paul

Bull$#@!, Newt. Bull$#@!. And the GOP eats it up. $#@! them. No One But Paul.

----------


## Fermli

> 46 minutes so far. ONE minute for Ron Paul.


his second answer was only 30 sec? you sure?

----------


## bluesc

So... Ron will finish with 1.5 questions. We have to do something about this $#@!.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Last time we declared war, was WW2

----------


## anaconda

I turned it off.

----------


## Bruno

Perry non-answer begins

----------


## PierzStyx

I can't believe that Bachmann and Cain just came out in favor of water-boarding and "other enhanced interrogation techniques". Cain even went so far as allowing the military do whatever it wants to the prisoners in its care. I can't believe any American would support torturing anyone. Its not just illegal but immoral. Disgusting.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Rick Perry can't even use the internet, what is he talking about.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

STFU PERRRY

----------


## ONUV

perry: CYBER WAAAAAAAAAR

----------


## Harry96

Speaking of torture, Romney looks like he's being tortured every time he listens to Perry.

----------


## DinahWest

China will end up on the "Ash Heap"? Then what of America borrowing $.41 on a dollar from said would be heap?

----------


## dfalken

There is no question on my mind that the US is $#@!ed I think the best all of you can do is start packing your bags.  I left 3 years ago and it is the best decision I ever made.  I am still going to vote for Ron Paul at my local embassy but truth is a nation deserves the leaders that it elects and the US continues to deserve another one of these idiots.

----------


## Original_Intent

And back to ROMNEY....I can't take it.

----------


## asurfaholic

Perry non answer finally over. Unansweres

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Bull$#@!, Newt. Bull$#@!. And the GOP eats it up. $#@! them. No One But Paul.



*WILL VOTE 3RD PARTY IF THAT'S THE WAY IT HAS TO BE.  CALL IT THE FREEDOM PARTY AND LET'S GO*

----------


## pacu44

> Speaking of torture, Romney looks like he's being tortured every time he listens to Perry.


arent we all?

----------


## speciallyblend

they sure are not giving XXX XXXX much time, but when he does. He kicks ass!

----------


## Fermli

How much time has Paul gotten so far? 60 sec or 90 sec?

----------


## hillertexas

God bless you Ron. I don't know how you take it standing up there with those asses.  Thanks to the brave few in the audience that rightfully booed Romney saying the President can kill an American citizen without due process.

----------


## pcosmar

Ghaaaa!!!

They're a bunch of madmen.
The blood lust is horrendous .


*
NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## Diashi

Now they're pushing government control of the internet...

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> There is no question on my mind that the US is $#@!ed I think the best all of you can do is start packing your bags.  I left 3 years ago and it is the best decision I ever made.  I am still going to vote for Ron Paul at my local embassy but truth is a nation deserves the leaders that it elects and the US continues to deserve another one of these idiots.


where do you live now?

----------


## Tina

> I can't believe that Bachmann and Cain just came out in favor of water-boarding and "other enhanced interrogation techniques". Cain even went so far as allowing the military do whatever it wants to the prisoners in its care. I can't believe any American would support torturing anyone. Its not just illegal but immoral. Disgusting.


Shocking, isn't it.  This is one soulless bunch of people.

----------


## speciallyblend

> How much time has Paul gotten so far? 60 sec or 90 sec?


not much

----------


## walt

Alright give me a tin foil hat, this is a conspiracy.

----------


## bluesc

> How much time has Paul gotten so far? 60 sec or 90 sec?


Barely 90.

----------


## Carehn

This is the most lopsided debate yet.

----------


## pauliticalfan

That's time... but let's have a follow up. Bull.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

We need to do the phone from home program! Some one did some math and if every Ron Paul supporter just did an hour we would easily win iowa and NH. I did it a bit today, its really easy. Would you rather spend a few hours on the phone or years of your life regretting that you didn't try.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

That's time Romney, but here we'll give you more time....I hate this.

----------


## Original_Intent

I'm gonna have a heart attack here. Seriously.

----------


## Orgoonian

> Alright give me a tin foil hat, this is a conspiracy.


Welcome to the club

----------


## IterTemporis

3 questions to Huntsman..

----------


## axlr

> That's time... but let's have a follow up. Bull.


+1

----------


## garyallen59

I think cbs needs an o'reilly treatment

----------


## pauliticalfan

Huntsman gets more time than Ron Paul. Wow!!!!!

----------


## Diashi

The propaganda war has reached a new peak. This is OUT OF CONTROL.

----------


## Carehn

I'm so pissed off right now I could hit someone. I have no way of taking this anger out.

----------


## dfalken

El Salvador in Central America, despite us having the highest murder rate per capita in the world I hope and pray I never have to return to the US other than for vacation and even then I hate going through American airports and dealing with the TSA.





> where do you live now?

----------


## Sola_Fide

Something tells me I'm not even going to want the tube of this debate...

----------


## anaconda

Paul should announce his 3rd Party candidacy tomorrow, and cite this debate as proof of the corruption in the system.

----------


## pauliticalfan

How hard is it to be fair about time????

----------


## bluesc

> Something tells me I'm not even going to want the tube of this debate...


Absolutely not.

----------


## speciallyblend

they are not being fair to Ron Paul, business as usual  ..

----------


## low preference guy

> I'm gonna have a heart attack here. Seriously.


That's what CBS wants. Don't let 'em.

----------


## Danemicus

> Paul should announce his 3rd Party candidacy tomorrow, and cite this debate as proof of the corruption in the system.


If only. This is disgusting and ultimately pointless.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Huntsman is getting more speaking time than Paul even when the most recent poll has Huntsman at 0%.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> Paul should announce his 3rd Party candidacy tomorrow, and cite this debate as proof of the corruption in the system.


paul should run as a 3rd party candidate just to give the middle finger to all these dumbass republicans.

----------


## Defining Obscene

Kiss Israel's Ass, the official policy of the United States.

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

> Huntsman gets more time than Ron Paul. Wow!!!!!


At least, in this debate, he's not a raving lunatic.

----------


## eduardo89

> El Salvador in Central America, despite us having the highest murder rate per capita in the world I hope and pray I never have to return to the US other than for vacation and even then I hate going through American airports and dealing with the TSA.


You're in El Salvador? My mom's boyfriend is the ambassador of El Salvador here in Spain.

----------


## rprprs

will the mods be annoyed if i repeat this a thousand more times?

----------


## Paul4Prez

"Debate" should be in quotes, not national security.

Here's a feedback link to CBS News:

http://www.cbsnews.com/htdocs/feedba....shtml?tag=ftr

----------


## rideurlightning

> Paul should announce his 3rd Party candidacy tomorrow, and cite this debate as proof of the corruption in the system.


I wish he could do that and get away with it, but Ron would get ZERO exposure if he did that. 1% is bad enough.

----------


## Fermli



----------


## gjdavis60

So the media clearly does not want to have a philosophical debate about what Republicans should stand for.  They just want to showcase the candidates who parrot the established Republican positions.

----------


## pacu44

> Kiss Israel's Ass, the official policy of the United States.


Sad but true...

----------


## phill4paul

This is as blatant as it gets. The media. The GOP. The 'establishment' will do everything they can to keep Ron from being nominated. Time to put the screws to them. Any of the other candidates may win the primary. But, THEY WILL NOT WIN THE GENERAL ELECTION. No One But Paul.

----------


## sorianofan

> The propaganda war has reached a new peak. This is OUT OF CONTROL.


My thoughts exactly.  This is like the USSR.

----------


## EWM

> Kiss Israel's Ass, the official policy of the United States.


Who said anything about Israel?

----------


## LibertyEsq

> paul should run as a 3rd party candidate just to give the middle finger to all these dumbass republicans.


I agree. We need to run the neocons out of the party on principle even if it takes general election loss to do so

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i've only been watching 10 minutes, but after hearing these warmonger idiots spew their filth on stage i feel the thread could use:




it's gonna be an american century dammit!!  'cause we say so!

----------


## garyallen59

Lets flood their email & facebook with complaints. They will listen soon enough. Doug Weed has said this is what we need to do.

----------


## LibertAtOnce

How easy is it to have a fair debate? Everyone should be asked the same questions and they should be answered from left to right. Not that hard really.

----------


## fatjohn

What a blatant manipulation

----------


## Ben Bernanke

I already threw a rock through my TV. Let me know how the rest goes

----------


## low preference guy

> How hard is it to be fair about time????


it's easy if you want to. but they don't want to give attention to Paul because he disagrees with your worldview, they won't give him time no matter how easy it is. they're trying to piss Paul off at the same time they're muzzling him.

----------


## jim70769

This is terrible. I found a number for CBS that someone actually answers. He asked what was the emergency and I told him the debate sucks and Im done watching CBS. Pleas call 1-212-975-2900

----------


## ONUV

Israel question

----------


## jsteilKS

I just hope Congressman Paul ends the debate by saying he gets the most donations from the military.  More than all the candidates combined on this stage.

----------


## pauliticalfan

WOW!!!!!!! PERRY ON ISRAEL!!!!!!!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

the gop is depressing

----------


## IterTemporis

Perry saying the exact same thing as Ron.

----------


## Fermli

props to whoever predicted the Israel followup in this thread.

----------


## COpatriot

Who do we really serve?

----------


## DinahWest

Okay, this snub of Ron Paul was deliberate!

The only candidate in this GOP debate that differs from the rest to the point of many within complaining this is why they cannot support Ron Paul, and yet you all but ignore him? As well, let all the more liberal viewers see as little of him as possible.

----------


## rajibo

So I refused to watch this debate but this thread got me so worked up that there was only one thing I could do:


Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-11-12 19:54:17

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I'm so pissed off right now I could hit someone. I have no way of taking this anger out.


PHONE FOR RON PAUL

----------


## ONUV

it's obvious cbs is trying to prop up Perry.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Perry is a JOKE

----------


## Anti Federalist

Is it still going on?

----------


## demolama

Tom Woods on Twitter is right 


> If Ron Paul camp wants to raise $, have RP show he's a fighter. Stand up for himself in debates. No more whining about unequal time. #tlot


  Ron needs to stop just taking it

----------


## sailingaway

the MIC are literally funding the sponsors of this debate, so how would we expect Ron would ever get fair treatment? 

Let's just hope people think about it.

----------


## COpatriot

$#@!! I need a stream.

----------


## pacu44

goodie, Lindsey...

----------


## pauliticalfan

That was the worst debate I've ever seen. Unreal.

----------


## Bruno

> This is terrible. I found a number for CBS that someone actually answers. He asked what was the emergency and I told him the debate sucks and Im done watching CBS. Pleas call 1-212-975-2900


Lol!  Cbs emergency line. I told them this was an emergency for our country.

Blow up the phone lines!

----------


## IterTemporis

Stream:

http://www.cbsnews.com/2718-250_162-1335.html

----------


## Valli6

> Perry saying the exact same thing as Ron.


Yeah, but it's not as if he actually means it.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Tom Woods on Twitter is right   Ron needs to stop just taking it


Yep.

----------


## hammy

BOMB THEIR TWITTER FEED

----------


## dfalken

Small world huh?  So you are in Madrid?  Not a bad place to be!




> You're in El Salvador? My mom's boyfriend is the ambassador of El Salvador here in Spain.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Tom Woods on Twitter is right   Ron needs to stop just taking it


He needed to throw down his mic and walk off.

----------


## bluesc

At least Ron hasn't dropped after this debate. The best we can do is use it for fundraising to air ads in Iowa, and use the frustration in a positive way by making more calls. We cannot stop or give up until Ron wins Iowa.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Two questions in the first hour...they'll undoubtedly give him the remainder of his questions after CBS stopped broadcasting the debate in some locations....

I always try not to believe our camp is being snubbed, but this was a blatant snub of Ron....

It is criminal how the media controls our election process.

----------


## LibertyEsq

Prediction: CBS gives Paul 3 questions in the online-only portion, just so they can say they gave him equal time

----------


## jkob

I decided to skip this debate for my mental health. Watching guys punch each other in the face instead.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> $#@!! I need a stream.


Cbsnews.com/2718-250_162-1335.html

----------


## pauliticalfan

Internet time is not good enough, we need to reach seniors who don't use the Internet.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions



----------


## svobody

1.5 questions, for one of 4 people on stage polling double digits, in an hour. Just wow.

----------


## TheDrakeMan

Massachusetts Congresswoman Bachmann? Huh?

----------


## justatrey

1 hour down, 1 minute for Ron?

----------


## Son of Detroit

I can't watch the rest of this.  I have to switch over to Cain Velasquez vs. Junior Dos Santos, I'd end up breaking something if I watched any more of that debate.

----------


## Razmear

Just FYI WSPA, The CBS channel serving Spartanburg and upstate SC just switched to NCIS and did not continue covering the debate as the moderators said it would.

----------


## Miss Annie

I am so disgusted!  He was asked only 2 questions!   I hope this makes America who is watching wake up to see that they are simply afraid of his answers!  
When he did speak, he received a ton of applause!   SOOO PISSSSED!!  Makes me just want to give more money!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL now Insane bachmann says we can cut military -- cut healthcare not war

----------


## walt

> Two questions in the first hour...they'll undoubtedly give him the remainder of his questions after CBS stopped broadcasting the debate in some locations....
> 
> I always try not to believe our camp is being snubbed, but this was a blatant snub of Ron....
> 
> It is criminal how the media controls our election process.


correction : lobbyists control media and congress with $$$$$

----------


## ONUV

bachmann is a joke. mentioned obamacare 4 times.

----------


## Carehn

SOME ONE TELL RON TO JUST WALK OFF THE STAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

I think Ron looks mad. Unless I saw wrong.

----------


## sailingaway

> LOL now Insane bachmann says we can cut military -- cut healthcare not war


since part of South Carolina didn't see that, maybe we should get it on youtube.

----------


## Diashi

I want them to just ignore Paul for the rest of the debate. This will start a real $#@! storm, if it hasn't already.

----------


## DinahWest

I'm done!

This is why Americans distrust the government and media.
Lies and deception.

----------


## pacu44

feed just went to crap since the on air coverage is over...

----------


## sailingaway

> SOME ONE TELL RON TO JUST WALK OFF THE STAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let Ron be Ron.  It works out best in the end.

----------


## Valli6

The stream isn't working for me- sound constantly cuts out every other second.

----------


## moderate libertarian

Looking at order and focus of questions starting with Iran threat to Israel, this debate might as well have been organized by AIPAC. Just looked up in wiki, CBS is run by Les Moonves, the great-nephew of the first Prime Minister of Israel.  No surprise how this debate questions' direction will go.

Looking at GOP candidates answers  openly talking about  killing scientists of other countries in an a political public forum, supporting assassinations of US citizens by a President, supporting torture, I think GOP is doomed unless it radically shifted its course and took some morality training. Hard to say if these are their real beliefs about  American values/US Constitution or its perversion or they merely are pandering to neocon lobbies for their support. 

Dems have horrible record, but unless it reversed course GOP may manage to lose again in 2012 as it defeats itself.

----------


## Bruno

8 family members in my house for our baby shower. Most former Obama supporters. All pissed about the Paul blackout and will caucus for Ron Paul in January. 

No one but Paul!

----------


## cucucachu0000

this is gonna be one short highlight youtube video

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Yeah feed is crapping in and out now.  Probably explosion of demand

----------


## angelatc

> Let Ron be Ron.  It works out best in the end.


How so?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

[FOOTNOTE][/FOOTNOTE]


> The stream isn't working for me- sound constantly cuts out every other second.


Same here. What is Ron saying?

----------


## IterTemporis

Paul rolled his eyes when he got interrupted. Hehe.

Ironic that my stream cuts off as he was speaking..

Oh and my stream hasn't cut off once.

----------


## robmpreston

What the hell is up with his suit man? What a disaster.

----------


## JCF

Of course, the only time the stream starts to go to $#@! for me it's when paul comes on

----------


## Diashi

THE $#@!ING FEED JUST SKIPPED HALF OF PAUL'S ANSWER!!!

----------


## kmalm585

This internet feed blows ass.

----------


## Carehn

Who was that old guy that was talking? Is he part of the staff or something?

----------


## cucucachu0000

ron gets a question and it gets cut out

----------


## pacelli

Don't worry folks, nobody else is actually watching this online charade.  Ron got 2 questions in front of a national audience and didn't re-direct folks to his website.  Would have been the perfect opportunity for the extended veteran's day moneybomb.  

Ron ought to just walk the $#@! off the goddamned stage.  

The man just got finished speaking for the third time and is the only one getting audience applause.

----------


## anaconda

> paul should run as a 3rd party candidate just to give the middle finger to all these dumbass republicans.


That too.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Great answer Ron Paul - no military intervention in Syria

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

This is beyond hilarious how in your face this is.

----------


## Aratus

jon huntsman and ron paul denounced waterboarding.

----------


## klamath

RP needs to wait until just about the end of the debate so they can't say he was just about to get his time and then very pointedly walk of the stage. He would get more coverage than any other candidate in the follow up news and they would have to address the disparity in time. He has to do something, standing there meekly isn't cutting it.

----------


## Rudeman

Ron got his 1 question time to watch some UFC.

----------


## anaconda

anybody have a feed link that works good?

----------


## COpatriot

Stream is extremely laggy. Barely heard a word of what Ron said.

----------


## phill4paul

No rebuttal?

----------


## pauliticalfan

NO FOLLOW UP!!!!!!! BULL$#@!! MITT MENTiONED PAUL!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

The feed isn't skipping time, it just pauses to buffer

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Thank you CBS, you just convinced someone on FB to vote Ron Paul. He is not going to allow the media to choose who we vote for. He had been wanting Perry until this weeks "oop's" and now tonight decided Ron Paul:




> I think the debates are a joke. They are controlled by the media. I refuse to watch! You were right about Ron Paul, they do ignore him even over those polling ahead of him. It's not right. he has my vote now.

----------


## Diashi

Look at his face. Paul IS NOT happy.

----------


## muh_roads

This live feed is running like ass $#@!.

----------


## phill4paul

> Stream is extremely laggy. Barely heard a word of what Ron said.


same here

----------


## trey4sports

god dammit CBS. What kind of amateur hour bull$#@! is this?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

F.U. Lindsay Graham! 

P.S. Nice flip flop in the same debate, Cain.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Thanks for watching it for me, y'all.  I just don't have the stomach for that nonsense today.

----------


## pacelli

$#@!ing graham-nesty is up.

----------


## IterTemporis

Gunny, could you summarize what Paul said please?

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Lol Romney you douche flipper flop $#@! it was not that many debates ago you said the US should not fight wars of Independence for other countries now you think we should do so for Syria? I really dislike the GOP on such a fathomable level...I try not to hate anyone, but it's so hard not to.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> The feed isn't skipping time, it just pauses to buffer


Mine skipped time.

----------


## pacelli

Here's another feed source:

http://www2.wspa.com/cbs-live/

Give me some +rep if this works for you, please!

----------


## phill4paul

> RP needs to wait until just about the end of the debate so they can't say he was just about to get his time and then very pointedly walk of the stage. He would get more coverage than any other candidate in the follow up news and they would have to address the disparity in time. He has to do something, standing there meekly isn't cutting it.


  Yes!

----------


## bunklocoempire

..the internet choppiness is of course some sort of Chinese cyber attack on our viewing of the war partiers... a bit of waterboarding could clear this right up...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Cain is sooooooooo disgusting

----------


## ONUV

"i would allow enhanced interrogation cuz they are terrorists." - cain

----------


## Xelaetaks

$#@! CBS.   We should clog up their inboxes.

----------


## axlr

> Here's another feed source:
> 
> http://www2.wspa.com/cbs-live/
> 
> Give me some +rep if this works for you, please!


Thank you <3

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://presstv.com/usdetail/209730.html

*Absolute majority in US opposes military strike against Iran*

----------


## jim70769

try this link  http://tvlynx.blogspot.com/2011/04/cbs.html

----------


## Rudeman

Seriously Santorum has gotten double the time that Paul has. That's how awful it is.

----------


## pacelli

> ..the internet choppiness is of course some sort of Chinese cyber attack on our viewing of the war partiers... a bit of waterboarding could clear this right up...


Here's another feed source:

http://www2.wspa.com/cbs-live/

Give me some +rep if this works for you, please!

----------


## hb6102

I like the idea of having the two senators ask questions. Lets have a debate in KENTUCKY!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

http://www.shadow-net.info/channels/usa/cbs.html

backup

GOGOGOGOGPO

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow.. Another question for him. Whoever said they will give him the most time after the the hour has passed was right.

----------


## Shellshock1918

> ..the internet choppiness is of course some sort of Chinese cyber attack on our viewing of the war partiers... a bit of waterboarding could clear this right up...


lmao


Seriously this is the most disgusting thing I've watched in a long time. Scot Pelley and CBS news are the biggest bunch of $#@!s and the other candidates are all warmongering jingoists.

----------


## low preference guy

> god dammit CBS. What kind of amateur hour bull$#@! is this?


It's not "amateur" stuff. The owners of CBS disagree with Ron Paul's political positions and believe he will move people in his direction, which is the opposite of what they believe. So they resort to black him out. It's that simple. There is nothing amateur about it.

By blacking him out they accomplish two things in their minds: 1. Prevent his message from being spread, and 2. piss him off and encourage him to do something stupid or hysterical.

----------


## bluesc

SHUT UP BACHMANN

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Gunny, could you summarize what Paul said please?


Basically no covert operations in Syria to save a few Syrian lives, we didn't interviene when Mao killed millions

----------


## ONUV

boom!

STFU michelle. always trying to interject after Ron Paul answers.

----------


## wstrucke

Did Perry just call Ron Paul "Senator" ?  lol

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Uh-oh. Perry is going to try to go after Ron Paul again?

----------


## ONUV

perry called Paul, "senator". he's really going after Paul. This should be great.

----------


## gjdavis60

The CBS feed is worthless.

----------


## walt

Did Perry really just call Ron a Senator?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

What has Ron said in the Internet portion?

----------


## Carehn

What is perry talking about?

----------


## trey4sports

> It's not "amateur" stuff. The owners of CBS disagree with Ron Paul's political positions and believe he will move people in his direction, which is the opposite of what they believe. So they resort to black him out. It's that simple. There is nothing amateur about it.
> 
> By blacking him out they accomplish two things in their minds: 1. Prevent his message from being spread, and 2. piss him off and encourage him to do something stupid or hysterical.



No no, I'm talking about the choppy feed.

----------


## V3n

moneybomb still goin' on... just sayin'

----------


## COpatriot

Perry: SPORT THE WAAAAAAAARRRRR!!!

WAR SUPPOOOOOOORRRRT!!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

US Government KING/DICTATOR = The Burning of the Reichstag Building

NEXT Day Hitler imposed the German Version of the PATRIOT ACT

Freedom Was Gone

----------


## ONUV

Paul should get time for rebuttals.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Paul better get a followup from bachbitch

----------


## cucucachu0000

they better let him rebut to these two d bags

----------


## IterTemporis

Paul had better get a rebuttal..

----------


## bluesc

Wow Bachmann. Let Ron respond.

----------


## carmaphob

> Did Perry just call Ron Paul "Senator" ?  lol


He was referring to Sen Graham ...

----------


## seapilot



----------


## phill4paul

> $#@! CBS.   We should clog up their inboxes.


  Time to organize a war on MSM.

----------


## sailingaway

I'm not watching because I'd be too pissed, but if Perry is going after Ron, it gets Ron more time, so good.

----------


## ONUV

CBS feed has been working fine for me.

----------


## IterTemporis

THANK YOU!!

----------


## sailingaway

Don't tell me.  Ron DIDN'T get a rebuttal?

----------


## Johncjackson

WTF was Rick Perry just yelling about? I couldn't hear him but saw his movement/expressions.

----------


## low preference guy

> No no, I'm talking about the choppy feed.


haha. i hope someone enjoyed my little rant.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Short and effective rebuttal from Dr. Paul.

----------


## anewvoice

> try this link  http://tvlynx.blogspot.com/2011/04/cbs.html


Yes, +rep

----------


## ONUV

Paul should have had a strong rebuttal for Perry's idiotic response.

----------


## IterTemporis

Paul did great on the rebuttal. I am so glad that he got that fact out there.

----------


## bluesc

> Don't tell me.  Ron DIDN'T get a rebuttal?


He did, and he kicked ass.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Moderators said Paul will not get this question.  What scumbags

----------


## ONUV

Here comes 999

----------


## low preference guy

> Moderators said Paul will not get this question.  What scumbags


what question?

----------


## IterTemporis

Romney copying Paul again.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Time to organize a war on MSM.

----------


## sailingaway

> He did, and he kicked ass.


good. Going back to twitter to remind people of the moneybomb until Ron's excerpts are up on tube.

----------


## cucucachu0000

ron should have said ill save american soilder lives by endining these damn wars!

----------


## wstrucke

Both feeds suck.  Who the hell cares about NCIS?  $#@! CBS.

----------


## moonshineplease

HAs paul mentioned or had a chance to mention his Military donations?

----------


## Shellshock1918

Huntsman is such a panderer.

Bachman, Huntsman and Santorum need to go ahead and drop out.

----------


## Give me liberty

From the sean hannity forum 




> National Journal feed is working for me. Perry and Bachmann have taken mild jabs at Paul.


Ron Paul needs to take some jabs.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Hey Rick Perry, thanks for reminding people that Ron Paul served in uniform.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> what question?


Is the debt a security problem and what will you do about it?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Both feeds suck.  Who the hell cares about NCIS?  $#@! CBS.


http://www.shadow-net.info/channels/usa/cbs.html

quality is poop but it works.  go.

----------


## TheTruth

This is absolutely ridiculous.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Don't tell me.  Ron DIDN'T get a rebuttal?


No rebuttal for perry, a good quick one to bachmanns ridiculous claims...

----------


## LibertyEsq

I've changed my mind and I'm now 100% for an independent run. Drive the neocons out through chronic electoral defeat.

----------


## brushfire

The only candidate unaffected by the choppy feed is Perry...  Or is it that his choppy delivery makes the choppy feed unnoticeable?

----------


## low preference guy

If RP has a chance to have a closing statement I'd like him to say this:

I'm the only here to propose a different foreign policy. I want to stop subsidizing the defense of other countries like Germany and Japan and put America first, so I want to bring the troops home and stop all foreign aid. The military supports me because I get more donations from them than all the other candidates put together. You might have noticed that I got less time than anybody in this debate despite polling higher than others on stage. That's because the status quo is terrified of my America first foreign policy.

----------


## JS4Pat

As much as I despise these blood thirsty war mongers - I am getting extremely impatient with Ron Paul. Is he going to FIGHT for us or NOT? They are walking all over him!

----------


## Shane Harris

i would vote obama over these tools. at least then the republicans will have more time to become more like paul rather than revert back to neocon apathy

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Par for the course.  Didn't Ghandi say something about what comforts him, when he thinks about evil?

That evil cannot prevail forever?

I'm looking at you, Cain, Perry, Bachmann, et al

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> No rebuttal for perry, a good quick one to bachmanns ridiculous claims...


I'll be looking forward to see the tube. I watched the first half hour and felt like I was wasting my time, so I tuned out.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Wait wtf bachmann gets it?  BULL$#@!

----------


## ONUV

bachmann will mention obamacare AGAIN.

----------


## asurfaholic

> The only candidate unaffected by the choppy feed is Perry...  *Or is it that his choppy delivery makes the choppy feed unnoticeable?*


That

----------


## pacelli

This feed just cleared up...  hit me with +rep if this works for you.

http://www2.wspa.com/cbs-live/

----------


## bunklocoempire

> The only candidate unaffected by the choppy feed is Perry...  Or is it that his choppy delivery makes the choppy feed unnoticeable?


Lol! thanks for the laugh, I needed it watching this cowardly death obsessed circle jerk

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Bachmann got the last question, moderatos sait those wouldn't get this one, but bachmann got both

----------


## walt

CAIN IS A TOTAL TOOL

----------


## V3n

Get angry!  Get very angry!!

*MONEYBOMB!!!*

----------


## ONUV

wow, bachmann didn't mention obamacare.

now cain is going to his default response to talk with advisers and commanders on the ground.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> i would vote obama over these tools. at least then the republicans will have more time to become more like paul rather than revert back to neocon apathy


It won't matter.

Without Ron Paul, things will get so bad in this nation that it won't matter who is president.

We'll all be starving to death, and freezing to death.  Think of what life would be like if you couldn't feed your children, because a dollar is worth less than a penny.

----------


## pacelli

> Bachmann got the last question, moderatos sait those wouldn't get this one, but bachmann got both


Total crap.  This debate is a farce.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Worst moderated debate ever.

----------


## IterTemporis

..."We have young men and women dying over there." -Cain

That is why we need to get them out of there Mr. Cain..

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

No One has mentioned that Russia and China may step in and Russia just recently warned of any attack on IRAN...

Medvedev/Putin  told his Generals prepare for Armageddon 

The Warmongers want to escalate this to World War III


PS: Herman Cain is so full of $#@!... this guy talks faster than he thinks... rhetoric.

----------


## jax

jesus, thats cains answer to every single question. "ill have to ask my advisors"

----------


## gjdavis60

"I would consult with my advisers before deciding whether or not to urinate."  --Herman Cain.

----------


## moonshineplease

> As much as I despise these blood thirsty war mongers - I am getting extremely impatient with Ron Paul. Is he going to FIGHT for us or NOT? They are walking all over him!


I agree, I was hoping he would stick his head in there and just say it.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Is Ron Paul there tonight?

----------


## DjLoTi

> It won't matter.
> 
> Without Ron Paul, things will get so bad in this nation that it won't matter who is president.
> 
> We'll all be starving to death, and freezing to death.  Think of what life would be like if you couldn't feed your children, because a dollar is worth less than a penny.


I somewhat agree with this assessment

----------


## bunklocoempire

Comfortable with drones?

----------


## Travlyr

> lmao
> 
> 
> Seriously this is the most disgusting thing I've watched in a long time. Scot Pelley and CBS news are the biggest bunch of $#@!s and the other candidates are all warmongering jingoists.


I spent one hour watching CBS so I could hear two minutes of what Dr. Ron Paul had to say. Washington D.C. media is trash. Of course they want us to keep sending them $3 Trillion each year. Not going to happen. America is done sending our hard earned dollars to you Washington D.C. idiots so you can kill innocent people. Scott Pelley... your days of free money, to kill women and children around the world, from the rest of the country are over.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Ron needs to bring the message home to the people. This is where I feel he falls way short and really needs to read up on Classical Liberal history and how we became a dominant force. He needs to look at the camera and tell every Mom & Dad that all the other candidates on stage want to take your sons and daughters off to war to die for the MIC, for their own power, and that in doing so they will also steal from you to do so and bankrupt this country even further. Furthermore, he must show that War destroys your liberties at home via the Patriot Act, and that alliances with Foreign Powers destroy American sovereignty by binding us to the actions of foreign powers. Come on Ron. I know you have to know the history of Classical Liberalism. *Fight these $#@!s head on.*

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Here's Romney's Drones in PAKISTAN

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ay-by-US-Drone


http://www.paksiasat.com/latest-news...ed-in-uav-hit/

----------


## ONUV

cain will drop after this. it's obvious he's clueless. most people realize that Paul at least knows what's going on, cain does not.

----------


## matt0611

Cain: I'll have others make decision for me.

----------


## IterTemporis

"That's time Mitt Romney, but now for a follow up"

...

----------


## justatrey

> Get angry!  Get very angry!!
> 
> *MONEYBOMB!!!*


Yeah I'm inspired to chip in another $25 tonight. They extended the money bomb because the campaign desperately needs money...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

It's about time to go Galt

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I somewhat agree with this assessment


Good reason for that.

I'm right.

----------


## hb6102

Moderator to Cain: We've been at war in Afghanistan for ten years now, what is unclear to you?

----------


## wstrucke

> Amount: 	$20.12
> Transaction ID: 	319778661
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-11-12 20:23:56


Screw the MSM

----------


## bunklocoempire

bombs and bribes, bombs and bribes.  these sacks o' crap are beyond belief

----------


## anaconda

> Both feeds suck.  Who the hell cares about NCIS?  $#@! CBS.


This links works great for me...

http://livestation.me/2011/cbs/

----------


## ONUV

> Moderator to Cain: We've been at war in Afghanistan for ten years now, what is unclear to you?


*5 second pause* I...will.....consult wif...my military advisors.........and the commanders on the ground.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Speaker Gingrich, Speaker Gingrich, Speaker, Speaker, Speaker.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson anderson

----------


## GunnyFreedom

We are in a very dangerous world, because US policy has pissed off 90% of the nations in the world.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

same bloody thing

----------


## anaconda

If the official campaign does not issue an official statement on this particular debate blackout I will be very disillusioned.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> We are in a very dangerous world, because US policy has pissed off 90% of the nations in the world.


and in WW3, it will be the US vs 90 pc of the rest of the world.


I don't think we'd win that one.

----------


## phill4paul

Make a statement and WALK OFF THE STAGE!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

Hmm..

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Forewithal! He must be like Palin, inventing words.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Horrible debate......

----------


## ONUV

awful moderators. pelly and garrett are part of the status quo.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

HELL YEAH. RON NEEDED to take this personable right to the people! These war animals/puppets are going to take us into WWIII

PS: Notice these CBS scumbags didn't ask RON about the fiscal issues in Europe?


> Ron needs to bring the message home to the people. This is where I feel he falls way short and really needs to read up on Classical Liberal history and how we became a dominant force. He needs to look at the camera and tell every Mom & Dad that all the other candidates on stage want to take your sons and daughters off to war to die for the MIC, for their own power, and that in doing so they will also steal from you to do so and bankrupt this country even further. Furthermore, he must show that War destroys your liberties at home via the Patriot Act, and that alliances with Foreign Powers destroy American sovereignty by binding us to the actions of foreign powers. Come on Ron. I know you have to know the history of Classical Liberalism. *Fight these $#@!s head on.*

----------


## smartguy911

Damn Dr. Paul just walked off stage

----------


## V3n



----------


## COpatriot

What a bull$#@! debate.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Yes, Ron walked off the stage at the end.

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron Paul immediately walked off the stage. He looked mad. Did anyone else see that?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Thank you Dr. Paul.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Did anyone else see Ron peace out immediately after the debate lol

----------


## axlr

We need another debate like the Faux News/Google Debate.




> Did anyone else see Ron peace out immediately after the debate lol


Looked like he went over and shook Santorum's hand, then got out. When somebody (looked like one of the SC Senators) got on stage, Ron just walked right past him.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Ron was PISSED.  He got off the stage quick.

----------


## Diashi

This was emotionally bankrupting.

----------


## Feelgood

Wow that feed was like watching dialup. Completely unwatchable.

----------


## pacu44

he shook hands with Frothy, then walked right off...

----------


## Patrick Henry

That was the point.


> This was emotionally bankrupting.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> and in WW3, it will be the US vs 90 pc of the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> I don't think we'd win that one.


Adios La America and you can kiss my ass on my way out -- oh that's right, there is a gigantic $#@!ing wall with tens of thousands of armed Government agents whom will be actively keeping us corralled like the sheep we are; *THIS IS FOR ALL OF YOU BORDER ZEALOTS.* (Something to think about)

----------


## LibertyEsq

I'm almost as sick of the Republican party as I am the Democrat party. Almost.

----------


## wstrucke

he should have walked off the stage before it was over.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Sanctions are sure to make Iran want to work with us. LOL OMG these people are going to bring about the end of the world.


You have no idea how right you are.

----------


## smartguy911

No clue what to make of this debate.

----------


## Valli6

> Ron was PISSED.  He got off the stage quick.


He did pause to shake someones hand for a second onstage though.

----------


## low preference guy

> We are in a very dangerous world, because US policy has pissed off 90% of the nations in the world.


or because it has killed the families of thousands and gave them motivation to get revenge.

----------


## garyallen59

if anyone dvr'd this debate find the advertisers and lets hit them hard about boycotting their products due to CBS's ridiculous bias!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Onward.

----------


## Travlyr

> Cain: I'll have others make decision for me.


Herman Cain - No, I am against torture, but I will defer that decision to my military industrial complex leaders if torture is okay. Do you guys make any money off of torturing? Yes, cool... let's do it! America's economy needs a boost.

----------


## pauliticalfan

If I were Ron I would have walked off much sooner, but at least he did. Run 3rd party if you don't win the nomination.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Worst. Debate. Ever.

Not Ron Paul's performance, Ron Paul's treatment.  And the rest of it was pure amateur hour at CBS.

----------


## axlr

> I'm almost as sick of the Republican party as I am the Democrat party. Almost.



The Republicrats.

----------


## Brett85

> Adios La America and you can kiss my ass on my way out -- oh that's right, there is a gigantic $#@!ing wall with tens of thousands of armed Government agents whom will be actively keeping us corralled like the sheep we are; *THIS IS FOR ALL OF YOU BORDER ZEALOTS.* (Something to think about)


There's a giant wall along the Canadian border?  Lol.  I guess I never realized that.

----------


## phill4paul

$#@! this! The media, the GOP and the corporations that the own these entities are NOT going to let Ron win the primary. Do what you want brothers and sisters. From here on out I'm TELLING the GOP that they will not win this next election. I WILL NOT be responsible for another American service members loss of life or that of an innocent civilian on the other side of the world. NO ONE BUT PAUL.

----------


## Kords21

Dr. Paul was not happy when he got off that stage. Surprised he even shook santorum's hand. I also noticed that Cain immediately turned his back to Dr. Paul. Worst "debate" of all time.

----------


## IterTemporis

How would you guys rate his performance? Do you think it brought him down?

----------


## Brett85

Cain did absolutely aweful in this debate.  He said nothing of substance at all.  It wouldn't surprise me if he fell below 10% in the polls next week.

----------


## specsaregood

$#@! these $#@!s.




> Thank you!
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: $25.00 
> Transaction ID: 3197789XX
> Transaction date/time: 2011-11-12

----------


## PursuePeace

From the live chat:

"The Treatment of Ron Paul is Appauling. He is not my candidate but it is Appaling."

----------


## John F Kennedy III

I literally jumped up, cheered and fist pumped when Ron gave his answer where he said congress had to declare war. The ENTIRE answer was FLAWLESS

----------


## svobody

> How would you guys rate his performance? Do you think it brought him down?


Nobody saw it. Up against a huge college football game, on a Saturday night - and he got a minute and thirty seconds during the TV broadcast. No effect either way.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> There's a giant wall along the Canadian border?  Lol.  I guess I never realized that.


Canada has all ready denied asylum for people trying to avoid slavery (aka Draft), and the Government has all ready came out and established it will not grant safe harbor. This isn't 1965 Canada. Sure, I'll trek my way up there, but don't believe for a second that they won't deport your ass back to US authorities to be tried and jailed (or worse). At least if I could make my way to Costa Rica or Paraguay I would be in a lot better situation.

Still don't understand why you want to make it harder for those of us who will flee the tyranny cheered on by boobus because you have some flawed belief in the Government to 'fix the border' or 'fight the immigrant invasion' or whatever else ridiculous idea you conjured up.

----------


## Shane Harris

half of those psychopath $#@!tards would send me to iran via the draft.

----------


## LibertyEsq

I'm thinking it's time to start getting the NOBP message out. The only other candidate on stage that doesn't absolutely disgust me is Huntsman. That's what has become of our party. Sickening

----------


## WD-NY

> Ron Paul immediately walked off the stage. He looked mad. Did anyone else see that?


HE also said something to Major Garret when that douche tried to shake his hand.

Any thoughts on what he said? Pretty quick so perhaps "You should be ashamed of yourself"

----------


## anewvoice

The good news, Ron Paul had strong and powerful answers ready, the Obama healthcare sound byte was awesome.  He's ready to go on this topic and it shows.

----------


## michaelkellenger

CBS failed miserably, but Ron must jump in and say what the hell is this ask me a question. Newt would have done it. He should have jumped in.

----------


## coastie

> Canada has all ready denied asylum for people trying to avoid slavery (aka Draft), and the Government has all ready came out and established it will not grant safe harbor. This isn't 1965 Canada. Sure, I'll trek my way up there, but don't believe for a second that they won't deport your ass back to US authorities to be tried and jailed (or worse). *At least if I could make my way to Costa Rica or Paraguay I would be in a lot better situation.*


Not in Costa Rica, there's a huge contingent of Marines going there soon I read somewhere....

----------


## 69360

We're going to win. MSM is running scared now. This was proof of it.

----------


## EBounding

One of the most blatant blackout attempts to date.

----------


## IterTemporis

I need to watch the last 30 minutes again.. Anyone know when Mox News will have it up on YouTube?

----------


## libertygirl2

Is there a poll?

----------


## cavalier973

Heh.  At least he's the one non-Paul candidate to come out and admit it.

----------


## LEK

> From the live chat:
> 
> "The Treatment of Ron Paul is* Appauling*. He is not my candidate but it is Appaling."


the spelling of appalling is NOT funny...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Ron Paul immediately walked off the stage. He looked mad. Did anyone else see that?


missed it.

but I've also consumed half a fifth of vodka.

----------


## anewvoice

> If I were Ron I would have walked off much sooner, but at least he did. Run 3rd party if you don't win the nomination.


He walked off?

----------


## Tod

> How would you guys rate his performance? Do you think it brought him down?


I don't think so at all....I thought he did VERY WELL, given the amount of time he had to speak.

----------


## justatrey

Inspired by the scumbags over at CBS:

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	319779258
Transaction date/time:	2011-11-12 20:38:16

----------


## asurfaholic

im at a loss. You would think after years of blackout, I could get used to it, and be prepared for it. Yet I am completely caught off guard by how hard the avoid the doctor. Ron was the only one up there with different answers to all the questions, this should have been him vs them. Instead, it was war war war vs war war war. 

How can people be so blind and dumb to fall for this, and how can the media get away with it?

----------


## gjdavis60

I thought the positions of the other candidates made them look quite extreme this evening.  They openly endorsed invasion, torture, assassination, regime change, drone attacks ... the whole militarist, imperialist agenda.  This would be a pre-fab highlight reel for the progressives, except for the fact that their president isn't much better on these issues.  

I hope this gave pause to some of the folks who thought they supported one of the other candidates.  Could change some minds toward Ron.  Personally, I was appalled at the whole spectacle.  If we cannot change the direction of the Republican party, then I hope it ceases to exist.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

POST DEBATE: PROPAGANDA

http://www2.wspa.com/cbs-live/

NEWT CAMPAIGN Manager spewing garbage

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Is there a poll?


If there is, for God's sake, don't list it in this thread. 

Ask somewhere else.

----------


## wgadget

> How would you guys rate his performance? Do you think it brought him down?


Ron's performance was awesome. But CBS ignored him WAY too much.


Did anyone see where he rolled his eyes and looked pissed after the first hour?  Right about when the stream started skipping.  I don't know what it was about, but he looked really frustrated.

----------


## Valli6

Some $#@!s discussing post debate crap now online -just about Cain so far
http://www2.wspa.com/cbs-live/

----------


## wgadget

I answered the first question with RON PAUL, and after that, I was unable to answer any other questions.


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

----------


## Matthew Zak

You just know some fat rich $#@! who has a lot invested in the military industrial complex made some phone calls previous to this debate and that he was watching in glee, smoking a cigar, laughing with a sense of accomplishment.

----------


## Revolution9

> Forewithal! He must be like Palin, inventing words.


Well, someone has got to invent them. Otherwise we would not have words like monotheodiousness which I just invented to describe the religious war pandering going on on stage tonite.

Rev9

----------


## wgadget

> POST DEBATE: PROPAGANDA
> 
> http://www2.wspa.com/cbs-live/


NICE PAUL SIGN in the background!

----------


## anaconda

> One of the most blatant blackout attempts to date.


No, no..._THE_ most blatant blackout to date. I can't believe there is remotely a close second to this...

----------


## Revolution9

> This links works great for me...
> 
> http://livestation.me/2011/cbs/


"Quit watching" my arse. Ya couldn't stand it either way

rev9

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> im at a loss. You would think after years of blackout, I could get used to it, and be prepared for it. Yet I am completely caught off guard by how hard the avoid the doctor. Ron was the only one up there with different answers to all the questions, this should have been him vs them. Instead, it was war war war vs war war war. 
> 
> How can people be so blind and dumb to fall for this, and how can the media get away with it?


It would be inhuman to be able to absorb this kind of baloney without being very, very pissed off.  

Someone on these forums has a sig, quoting John Lennon.  The point: get pissed, you play into their hands.  The powers that be don't know how to combat a mind that is level and calm.

Keep it easy.

Drink vodka.

----------


## justatrey

> Ron's performance was awesome. But CBS ignored him WAY too much.
> 
> 
> Did anyone see where he rolled his eyes and looked pissed after the first hour?  Right about when the stream started skipping.  I don't know what it was about, but he looked really frustrated.


I caught that too. It was because the moderator asked him an additional question a few seconds into his answer to the first question. And it was the second time they did it. It seems to be a tactic to throw him off - let him start answering, and then immediately ask a new question.

----------


## Brett85

> I thought the positions of the other candidates made them look quite extreme this evening.  They openly endorsed invasion, torture, assassination, regime change, drone attacks ... the whole militarist, imperialist agenda.  This would be a pre-fab highlight reel for the progressives, except for the fact that their president isn't much better on these issues.  
> 
> I hope this gave pause to some of the folks who thought they supported one of the other candidates.  Could change some minds toward Ron.  Personally, I was appalled at the whole spectacle.  If we cannot change the direction of the Republican party, then I hope it ceases to exist.


I was very disappointed in the debate as well.  In previous debates, I thought the GOP field was starting to come closer to Ron and was starting to favor less intervention overseas.  That certainly wasn't the case tonight.  Any moderate or independent voters who watched this must have been very turned off by this debate.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Ron's performance was awesome. But CBS ignored him WAY too much.
> 
> 
> Did anyone see where he rolled his eyes and looked pissed after the first hour?  Right about when the stream started skipping.  I don't know what it was about, but he looked really frustrated.


It went like this..

Moderator :asks question
Ron Paul : gets 3 words out
Moderator : interrupts Paul
Ron Paul : evil eye roll that would freeze mexico

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> NICE PAUL SIGN in the background!


PERRY's Campaign manager rhetoric up now

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

God almighty, they're not interviewing the candidates.

They're interviewing the campaign managers.  

Holy f***

----------


## IterTemporis

> Ron's performance was awesome. But CBS ignored him WAY too much.
> 
> 
> Did anyone see where he rolled his eyes and looked pissed after the first hour?  Right about when the stream started skipping.  I don't know what it was about, but he looked really frustrated.


I most definitely saw him roll his eyes, it made me smile because I knew that he was mad. Look at how he walked off the stage at the end. He walked off as fast as he could. He only paused because Santorum wanted to shake his hand.

----------


## wgadget

> im at a loss. You would think after years of blackout, I could get used to it, and be prepared for it. Yet I am completely caught off guard by how hard the avoid the doctor. Ron was the only one up there with different answers to all the questions, this should have been him vs them. Instead, it was war war war vs war war war. 
> 
> How can people be so blind and dumb to fall for this, and how can the media get away with it?


Time for that ANTI-MEDIA COMMERCIAL. 60 seconds worth.

----------


## Revolution9

> There's a giant wall along the Canadian border?  Lol.  I guess I never realized that.


You are not going to want to go to the land of snow and ice with little money for shelter and heat. South is the direction to migrate.

Rev9

----------


## messana

> God almighty, they're not interviewing the candidates.
> 
> They're interviewing the campaign managers.  
> 
> Holy f***


Guess which one they're NOT going to interview.

----------


## Travlyr

Cain is the leader in the polls. Ha... ha... ha... laugh out loud... seriously... Herman Cain is the leader. 

nation.foxnews.com/

Herman Cain  53% 

Newt Gingrich  39.45% 

Mitt Romney  7.55%

----------


## Valli6

They seem to be interviewing 1 person from each campaign! 
waiting for Paul person
http://www2.wspa.com/cbs-live/

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Time for that ANTI-MEDIA COMMERCIAL. 60 seconds worth.


ARE YOU READING THIS RON PAUL CAMPAIGN

----------


## wgadget

> I was very disappointed in the debate as well.  In previous debates, I thought the GOP field was starting to come closer to Ron and was starting to favor less intervention overseas.  That certainly wasn't the case tonight.  Any moderate or independent voters who watched this must have been very turned off by this debate.


Well, I guess the fact that CBS is also against Ron Paul getting any traction further proves the connection between Obama and Bush, or CBS and Fox News. 

All one big happy party.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Cain is the leader in the polls. Ha... ha... ha... laugh out loud... seriously... Herman Cain is the leader. 
> 
> nation.foxnews.com/
> 
> Herman Cain  53% 
> 
> Newt Gingrich  39.45% 
> 
> Mitt Romney  7.55%


Great choices.

----------


## demolama

War is a racket.   Corporations support war because of the profits, therefore they want a government that makes them profit.  Why would they give coverage to someone that would break that?

----------


## seawolf

If you are PISSED OFF and DISGUSTED with the CBS Moderater's BLACKING OUT Ron Paul tonight besides writing to CBS News we as the RP Grassroots can to something really important RIGHT NOW.

Donate to the Ron Paul Campaign and get that Veterans Day Money Bomb Campaign Ticker moving up higher and higher!!!!

Ron will have to go around the Media and directly to the Voters in Iowa and New Hampshire thru Media Buys and Mailers and that costs money.  The Campaign needs $4.2 million by the end of November and we are not even half way there yet.

Please if you can make another donation RIGHT NOW!!!

----------


## rprprs

express your displeasure here > https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

That's it

no ron paul campaign manager interview

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> How would you guys rate his performance? Do you think it brought him down?


He did fantastic, but it was overshadowed by the fact that they gave him no time at all.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Adam Serwer examines Michele Bachmann's claim that "the ACLU is running the CIA":  http://motherjones.com/mojo/2011/11/...ia-under-obama

----------


## Valli6

Oh. "That's it for this evening"

----------


## Original_Intent

Talked about every candidate in the post debate analysis except Ron Paul, I believe.

----------


## KramerDSP

Jesse Benton went off on CBS:

SPARTANBURG, S.C. – Ron Paul 2012 National Campaign Chairman Jesse Benton released the following statement concerning the CBS / National Journal Republican debate:

“Ron Paul consistently polls among the top three in the key early voting states of Iowa and New Hampshire.  He is polling in double digits in most respected polls.

“Congressman Paul is ranked among the top three in fundraising results.

“Congressman Paul serves on the House Foreign Relations Committee. 

“Congressman Paul is a veteran.

“And, Congressman Paul has contrasting views on foreign policy that many Americans find worthy of inquiry and discussion.

“CBS's treatment of Congressman Paul is disgraceful, especially given that tonight’s debate centered on foreign policy and national security.

“Congressman Paul was only allocated 90 seconds of speaking in one televised hour.  If we are to have an authentic national conversation on issues such as security and defense, we can and must do better to ensure that all voices are heard.

“CBS News, in their arrogance, may think they can choose the next president. Fortunately, the people of Iowa, New Hampshire, and across America get to vote and not the media elites.”

----------


## Revolution9

> Not in Costa Rica, there's a huge contingent of Marines going there soon I read somewhere....


There already is. They were deployed just after the GOM rig exploded. They are covering drug supply lines to make sure the product gets through for the honchos.

Rev9

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

ONCE AGAIN... Post Debate BLACKED-OUT by Fascist media... nice job CBS!

----------


## michaelkellenger

I give up. This is horse$#@!. I'm tired of getting screwed but this is the rule. What chance do we have if we cannot speak.

The debates are pretty much Ron's only chance for his own words to get out and not for the media to distort them...but he gets no time to do it. We only get a distorted message. I'm done with this. Such horse$#@!.

----------


## WIwarrior

> Jesse Benton went off on CBS:
> 
> SPARTANBURG, S.C. – Ron Paul 2012 National Campaign Chairman Jesse Benton released the following statement concerning the CBS / National Journal Republican debate:
> 
> “Ron Paul consistently polls among the top three in the key early voting states of Iowa and New Hampshire.  He is polling in double digits in most respected polls.
> 
> “Congressman Paul is ranked among the top three in fundraising results.
> 
> “Congressman Paul serves on the House Foreign Relations Committee. 
> ...


$#@!ING AWESOME!!!!!!

----------


## hb6102

Lets put it positively: 

If they were to give Ron time on this subject, they would use it to trash him, they would try to make him look like Iran's best friend and Isreal's enemy. 

Since they ignored him, all the other candidates (except Huntsman) made themselves look like torture-happy warmongering idiots.

Considering not many people were watching this debate besides us, I'd call it a win. Consider how much video ammo CBS just gave us?

--Herman Cain completely clueless beyond "I will consult wif my commanders"
--All of them besides Huntsman and Paul endorsing torture
--More jabs at Perry's gaffe
--Perry on camera wanting to cut aid to Isreal

Lets turn this pile of chicken $#@! into chicken salad.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

I missed the whole thing.  I take it there was not much to miss....

Please give me the Cliff's notes version of the debate..

----------


## wgadget

Well, to be positive and optimistic...

The average Joe tv-watching guy who just saw his first GOP debate is probably thinking, "WOW, that RON PAUL guy is REALLY DIFFERENT from all the others on stage..." 

Thirty minutes later, Joe thinks, "I WONDER WHY THEY WON'T ASK HIM MORE QUESTIONS?"

Even Joe isn't totally stupid.

----------


## WD-NY

> I literally jumped up, cheered and fist pumped when Ron gave his answer where he said congress had to declare war. The ENTIRE answer was FLAWLESS


Yep. Best answer he's given EVER to a Iran/Defense/War question designed to make him look weak. He keep his voice low, slow and stern and came across with a lot of gravitas.

The 2nd best response was during the last half of his rebuttal to executive-ordered assignation - once again, his voice shifted into a much lower/sterner tone and he challenged everyone on stage on supporting all of these unconstitutional executive-orders, especially given the fact that they're not always going to agree with whoever is in the white house.

The rest of his answers (all 2 minutes of them) were, for the most part, subpar. His voice was high and his arms moved about too much creating a far less stern/serious impression.

----------


## StilesBC

90 seconds?  That blatant, eh?  Wow.

----------


## coastie

> There already is. They were deployed just after the GOM rig exploded. They are covering drug supply lines to make sure the product gets through for the honchos.
> 
> Rev9


I know...did a couple of "patrols" off of there while in the Coast Guard...Didnt realize the Jarheads were already there.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Jesse Benton went off on CBS:
> 
> SPARTANBURG, S.C. – Ron Paul 2012 National Campaign Chairman Jesse Benton released the following statement concerning the CBS / National Journal Republican debate:
> 
> “Ron Paul consistently polls among the top three in the key early voting states of Iowa and New Hampshire.  He is polling in double digits in most respected polls.
> 
> “Congressman Paul is ranked among the top three in fundraising results.
> 
> “Congressman Paul serves on the House Foreign Relations Committee. 
> ...


Thank you.

I'd love to see a commercial where Ron is "breaking through the blackout." Like, have video clips of the media ignoring Ron Paul get shut down by Ron breaking through with his message.

What happened tonight was unacceptable.

----------


## skilt

I really believe profanity should be reserved for the absolute worst of circumstances,  so 


$#@! 'EM

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$100.00
Transaction ID: 	319779772
Transaction date/time: 	2011-11-12 20:50:57

----------


## Aratus

^yes^

----------


## coastie

> There already is. They were deployed just after the GOM rig exploded. They are covering drug supply lines to make sure the product gets through for the honchos.
> 
> Rev9


I know...did a couple of "patrols" off of there while in the Coast Guard...Didnt realize the Jarheads were already there.

----------


## phill4paul

> Even Joe isn't totally stupid.


  I know Joe. He's an idiot.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Also, this was a poorly put together debate. Who the hell has a debate on a Saturday night, and then have half of it on the Internet only? Everyone at CBS should be fired.

----------


## Immortal Technique



----------


## GunnyFreedom

I donated again.  I can't afford it at all, but I donated again.  Cleared me out but dammit it had to be done.  $53.82 -- maybe I'll have to start quitting smoking before December like I had planned...

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Jesse Benton went off on CBS:
> 
> SPARTANBURG, S.C.  Ron Paul 2012 National Campaign Chairman Jesse Benton released the following statement concerning the CBS / National Journal Republican debate:
> 
> Ron Paul consistently polls among the top three in the key early voting states of Iowa and New Hampshire.  He is polling in double digits in most respected polls.
> 
> Congressman Paul is ranked among the top three in fundraising results.
> 
> Congressman Paul serves on the House Foreign Relations Committee. 
> ...


Link!!! I need to post this.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

'tube anyone??

----------


## Crickett

> $#@!ING AWESOME!!!!!!


Yeah, but he forgot to mention that Ron is a Viet Nam veteran, which really SUCKS!

----------


## Orgoonian

> I really believe profanity should be reserved for the absolute worst of circumstances,  so 
> 
> 
> $#@! 'EM
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## anaconda

> I missed the whole thing.  I take it there was not much to miss....
> 
> Please give me the Cliff's notes version of the debate..


The Ron Paul highlight youtube tonight will be an uncommonly short one!

----------


## Echoes

I only saw the TV portion, and i am friggin furious. Ron got 2 short questions the whole hour, is anybody else mad as hell ? We need to riot over this treatment of Ron !!

----------


## PierzStyx

> 


Two things I give them:

1. Spidey-sense made me smile.

2. The fact that they straight up ignore Bachmann on her attempt to respond to Paul on torture. So great

----------


## WD-NY

> Jesse Benton went off on CBS:
> 
> SPARTANBURG, S.C. – Ron Paul 2012 National Campaign Chairman Jesse Benton released the following statement concerning the CBS / National Journal Republican debate:
> 
> “Ron Paul consistently polls among the top three in the key early voting states of Iowa and New Hampshire.  He is polling in double digits in most respected polls.
> 
> “Congressman Paul is ranked among the top three in fundraising results.
> 
> “Congressman Paul serves on the House Foreign Relations Committee. 
> ...


Pitch F'in Perfect. Hats off to whoever wrote that release. 

That last line connects with a lot more voters than just current supporters of Ron Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

had to share.... off of twitter:




> Why don't we just elect whoever #Cain is going to go to for all the answers? That guy seems to know everything. #CBSDeabate

----------


## sailingaway

> Pitch F'in Perfect. Hats off to whoever wrote that release. 
> 
> That last line connects with a lot more voters than just current supporters of Ron Paul.


Yeah but the word 'elite' in that context looks unserious to a fair segment of the population. I use it here as short hand, but I never would to most other people.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Both feeds suck.  Who the hell cares about NCIS?  $#@! CBS.


Hey! I love NCIS. But I always watch the re-runs on USA

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> 


anyone have a time comparison w/ all candidates listed?

----------


## Bruehound

i wish Ron would get as mad as Jesse

----------


## demolama

As Tom Woods says:  Ron needs to start standing up and having a "I paid for this mic" moment.  He needs to show strength not simply take it and then have a campaign whine about it after it is all over

----------


## Revolution9

> Lets put it positively: 
> 
> If they were to give Ron time on this subject, they would use it to trash him, they would try to make him look like Iran's best friend and Isreal's enemy. 
> 
> Since they ignored him, all the other candidates (except Huntsman) made themselves look like torture-happy warmongering idiots.
> 
> Considering not many people were watching this debate besides us, I'd call it a win. Consider how much video ammo CBS just gave us?
> 
> --Herman Cain completely clueless beyond "I will consult wif my commanders"
> ...


Finally. Yes..this divine comedy unfolding will play out to allow the other candidates enough time to gut themselves live on national TV.. It will be Ron vs whomever is left standing. When they rise like a meteor they fall like one..face first with alot of fumage and bluster right into the dirt. A post above put Romney at 7% and Gingrich and Cain over 30%. Well that means that Cain and Gingrich will get knocked out when they plant themselves face first and then it will be Paul vs Romney for the final round. My money is on Paul to take Romney in those debates. Alot more folks will be watching as well when that hammer and all the steam behind it comes down hard..

rev9

----------


## revgen

For those who don't know, THE ENTIRE 90 MINUTES WAS TELEVISED ON THE WEST COAST, so I'll have his entire highlights up in HD. Stay tuned.

----------


## IterTemporis

I love his new simple way of putting it:

"Go to Congress, get a declaration of war, fight it, win it, get it over with."

The average American can understand this.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

Is it on YouTube yet? Do we have to wait until tomorrow?

----------


## Valli6

Includes online part.

----------


## Lord Xar

I like Jesse's statement, but who is gonna see it? You think they are gonna publish that.... 
There is alot of frustration going on.

And yes to another poster, I think Ron needs a "why is the media blacking me out" commercial.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

We have every right to be pissed the $#@! off. Its time to donate,we need to win the caucuses and shove the pile of $#@! back up the medias ass.

----------


## revgen

nvm

----------


## Bruno

> I like Jesse's statement, but who is gonna see it? You think they are gonna publish that.... 
> There is alot of frustration going on.
> 
> And yes to another poster, I think Ron needs a "why is the media blacking me out" commercial.


We or the campaign should fund it for local newspapers.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Romney flat out said the President should be allowed to kill any citizen that he says is a terrorist.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Romney flat out said the President should be allowed to kill any citizen that he says is a terrorist.


 Newt Gingrich called it the "rule of law"..in other words hes already a dictator in his own mind.

----------


## ONUV

http://www.cbsnews.com/htdocs/feedba....shtml?tag=ftr
http://www.facebook.com/CBSNews
http://www.facebook.com/CBSEveningNews

----------


## anaconda

> For those who don't know, THE ENTIRE 90 MINUTES WAS TELEVISED ON THE WEST COAST, so I'll have his entire highlights up in HD. Stay tuned.


I'm in Oakland and it went into the local news affiliate I thought so I turned it off. Maybe it was a preview ad for the local news? But I don't think so. I think we only got only an hour here.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

> Includes online part.


Was that it? He only got 7 minutes?

----------


## MelissaWV

> Was that it? He only got 7 minutes?


No.  He got LESS than that. 

This YouTube contains about a minute of non-debate/non-Paul stuff

----------


## tsai3904

> I'm in Oakland and it went into the local news affiliate I thought so I turned it off. Maybe it was a preview ad for the local news? But I don't think so. I think we only got only an hour here.


Pacific time zone got the entire debate on CBS.

----------


## wgadget

> Was that it? He only got 7 minutes?


Um...I think he got 1 minute..maybe 1 and a half minutes TOPS.

----------


## svobody

Campaign has to do something about Ron's suits. That was the worse yet. I don't care how stubborn he is, we are raising millions of dollars - HE HAS TO GET A PRESIDENTIAL SUIT! Spend 5k, get a good tailor, get something fits properly. It really undermines his message.

----------


## danbeaulieu

> I give up. This is horse$#@!. I'm tired of getting screwed but this is the rule. What chance do we have if we cannot speak.
> 
> The debates are pretty much Ron's only chance for his own words to get out and not for the media to distort them...but he gets no time to do it. We only get a distorted message. I'm done with this. Such horse$#@!.


no we're his only chance

----------


## revgen

> I'm in Oakland and it went into the local news affiliate I thought so I turned it off. Maybe it was a preview ad for the local news? But I don't think so. I think we only got only an hour here.


Hmm, interesting.

I guess I got lucky.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

89 seconds out of the one hour of national coverage for a candidate polling at around 10% nationally - Ron Paul - you should be ashamed.  History will record your network as being on the side of wrong.

Posted as a "feedback."

----------


## Steve-in-NY

I dvr'd it but thanks to this thread it ain't worth watching.
I've only been following paul since may and I am in no way shocked by this and cant underatand how evweyone else seems to be. Another thing I find amazing is the ammount of effort folks want to put into emailing and boycotts rather than completely bypassing the biased media and donating for ads and direct mailings. If you can't afford to donate or want to do more start calling for the campaign NOW. 

All this blackout garbage is just pregame trash. Let them ignore. Let them spin. Let them lie. They only control the pregame. The voters are the ones that win or lose the actual game and its our job to help win the actual game. 
They can ignore him and say he eats kittens right up to his nomination if they want. All we need to do is keep winning elections.
So start donating calling mailing and canvassing.
That's how to fight back.

----------


## wgadget

> Campaign has to do something about Ron's suits. That was the worse yet. I don't care how stubborn he is, we are raising millions of dollars - HE HAS TO GET A PRESIDENTIAL SUIT! Spend 5k, get a good tailor, get something fits properly. It really undermines his message.


I never even notice his suits. Seems irrelevant. But I guess to some it matters.

----------


## libertygrl

> $#@!ing Israel again.
> 
> These are American Debates, right? Not Israeli ones?
> 
> Who does Michele Bachmann really serve? I think we all know.


Remember what she had said in the past... if we don't support Israel God will condemn our country... so I guess God will just overlook the premptive wars, the torturing, assassinations, drone bombing civilians, etc., etc..

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> Campaign has to do something about Ron's suits. That was the worse yet. I don't care how stubborn he is, we are raising millions of dollars - HE HAS TO GET A PRESIDENTIAL SUIT! Spend 5k, get a good tailor, get something fits properly. It really undermines his message.



Because that's what's causing the blackout.

----------


## danbeaulieu

Well I spammed the cbs facebooks and wrote them the worst email ever

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow. I did not hear the part where he said we do not trust this man to run our healthcare, yet we trust him to assassinate American citizens. That was pure gold.

----------


## Revolution9

> I never even notice his suits. Seems irrelevant. But I guess to some it matters.


If Ron had a belly the suit would stick to his shoulders. That is all that it is about. The suits cuts are just fine and dandy. I have broad shoulders and narrow waist. The same thing happen to my suits. The suit whiners needs to STFU or buy Ron a pillow for his belly.

Rev9

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Well I spammed the cbs facebooks and wrote them the worst email ever


You ass.

Knock it off.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I dvr'd it but thanks to this thread it ain't worth watching.
> I've only been following paul since may and I am in no way shocked by this and cant underatand how evweyone else seems to be. Another thing I find amazing is the ammount of effort folks want to put into emailing and boycotts rather than completely bypassing the biased media and donating for ads and direct mailings. If you can't afford to donate or want to do more start calling for the campaign NOW. 
> 
> All this blackout garbage is just pregame trash. Let them ignore. Let them spin. Let them lie. They only control the pregame. The voters are the ones that win or lose the actual game and its our job to help win the actual game. 
> They can ignore him and say he eats kittens right up to his nomination if they want. All we need to do is keep winning elections.
> So start donating calling mailing and canvassing.
> That's how to fight back.


^^^ THIS.

----------


## svobody

> If Ron had a belly the suit would stick to his shoulders. That is all that it is about. The suits cuts are just fine and dandy. I have broad shoulders and narrow waist. The same thing happen to my suits. The suit whiners needs to STFU or buy Ron a pillow for his belly.
> 
> Rev9


Lol, no. Proper tailoring can take care of this problem, it all has to do with altering the amount of material in the torso area. No, an off the rack suit won't alleviate the problem, but a professional tailor can. And yes, it's IMPORTANT. Image is important. Get on twitter and see how many people make comments about his suit, it needs to be addressed. He is running to be leader of the free world, we need a suit that fits perfectly.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> missed it.
> 
> but I've also consumed half a fifth of vodka.


Nice.

----------


## Revolution9

> Wow. I did not hear the part where he said we do not trust this man to run our healthcare, yet we trust him to assassinate American citizens. That was pure gold.


I missed that line too first time around. You post made me go back and rewatch. He certainly admonished the audience during that reply. It certainly was solid gold.

Rev9

----------


## messana

Saw this on twitter....

I'd expect the #Bachmann folks will send a fundraising e-mail based on the #CBS kerfuffle shortly "help me fight MSM bias" #CBSNJdebate

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Tube?

----------


## sailingaway

> Lol, no. Proper tailoring can take care of this problem, it all has to do with altering the amount of material in the torso area. No, an off the rack suit won't alleviate the problem, but a professional tailor can. And yes, it's IMPORTANT. Image is important. Get on twitter and see how many people make comments about his suit, it needs to be addressed. He is running to be leader of the free world, we need a suit that fits perfectly.


Or we could use it.... "Ron Paul.... his suits don't fit, but he can fix the economy."

----------


## rajibo

Well at least Anthrax in now playing on Palladia HD....

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

any tubes, I missed?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Includes online part.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2zkBU1sgwg


Look at all the morons all pissed off with arms folded on the torture answer.  Wow.  Republican Party is headed for extinction right there.

----------


## Revolution9

> Lol, no. Proper tailoring can take care of this problem, it all has to do with altering the amount of material in the torso area. No, an off the rack suit won't alleviate the problem, but a professional tailor can. And yes, it's IMPORTANT. Image is important. Get on twitter and see how many people make comments about his suit, it needs to be addressed. He is running to be leader of the free world, we need a suit that fits perfectly.


I have the same body and get suits custom fit. I also used to do custom leathers for rock tours and can make any garment without a pattern just by fitting and snipping. When yer lanky if they draw in the waist darts it creates tension in the back between the shoulders. A twist coupled to a turn and bend can rip the rear seam. As well when you sit it rolls up and back like those Three Stooges tuxedo shirts..kinda. The width of the shoulder pad and its stiffness are also an issue in the deformation of the jacket when he leans forward. I am talking here about the very cool pinstripe he wears which acts like most of the others. He still has his doctor suits that he needed breathing and mobility room in but he hasn't worn those in debates in a log time. Romney's suit would do the same if he had Ron's body language. Don't expect a 76 year old man to change his body language much when he is intent on other things besides outward superficialities.

rev9

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> For those who don't know, THE ENTIRE 90 MINUTES WAS TELEVISED ON THE WEST COAST, so I'll have his entire highlights up in HD. Stay tuned.


For Ron's 3.4 seconds of speaking time...

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> Look at all the morons all pissed off with arms folded on the torture answer.  Wow.  Republican Party is headed for extinction right there.


I hope your right about that, its time for the GOP to feel the soil over its head.  I am crestfallen by the treatment he was given tonight.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> If Ron had a belly the suit would stick to his shoulders. That is all that it is about. The suits cuts are just fine and dandy. I have broad shoulders and narrow waist. The same thing happen to my suits. The suit whiners needs to STFU or buy Ron a pillow for his belly.
> 
> Rev9


LOL! + rep

----------


## moderate libertarian

*Little doubt now that Obama will win re-election unless he faced Ron Paul in 2012* 
Almost all other candidates in current GOP lineup besides Ron Paul have same counter-productive/insane ideas that got America into current mess in first place. With the small exception of same sane views of Huntsman and possibly of Santorum on couple of things, everyone else in GOP lineup is either extremely ignorant on foreign policy or morally/mentally sick or is shamelessly pandering to such a constituency.

----------


## anaconda

Was beautiful when the camera panned back and showed Huntsman finishing his eloquently-delivered anti-torture spiel with Bachmann filling the other half of the screen. She must have been squirming as Huntsman (who was backing up Ron's comment) said how we didn't want to stoop to that level, right after Bachamnn had finished endorsing waterboarding. 

BTW, I thought even the GOP hawks decided a couple of years ago that endorsing enhanced interrogation was bad politics. Guess not.

----------


## donnay

> If Ron had a belly the suit would stick to his shoulders. That is all that it is about. The suits cuts are just fine and dandy. I have broad shoulders and narrow waist. The same thing happen to my suits. The suit whiners needs to STFU or buy Ron a pillow for his belly.
> 
> Rev9


It's not the suit that matters, it is what is inside the suit that matters!!!  

+rep

----------


## lx43

> Was beautiful when the camera panned back and showed Huntsman finishing his eloquently-delivered anti-torture spiel with Bachmann filling the other half of the screen. She must have been squirming as Huntsman (who was backing up Ron's comment) said how we didn't want to stoop to that level, right after Bachamnn had finished endorsing waterboarding. 
> 
> BTW, I thought even the GOP hawks decided a couple of years ago that endorsing enhanced interrogation was bad politics. Guess not.


I'm glad to see Huntsman seems to be echoing what Ron Paul has been saying on foreign policy.

----------


## anaconda

> Look at all the morons all pissed off with arms folded on the torture answer.  Wow.  Republican Party is headed for extinction right there.


Huntsman backed us up. And seeing Bachmann squirm right next to him was classic.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Huntsman backed us up. And his eloquently delivered anti-torture speech was especially powerful since the cameraman backed up just enough to fit the squirming Bachmann into the TV screen, who a moment before had taken the low road of endorsing waterboarding.


Yeah, but the _audience_ was all harrumph with the folded arms and the glares.  That level of pure...ignorance...  It's not the candidates that will drive the GOP into extinction, it's the membership.  And that right there is an example of it.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Yeah, but the _audience_ was all harrumph with the folded arms and the glares.  That level of pure...ignorance...  It's not the candidates that will drive the GOP into extinction, it's the membership.  And that right there is an example of it.


 it is sickly disturbing to see people cheer Gingrich's hitler persona

----------


## affa

> The establishment has this many candidates up there for a reason to obfuscate and crowd out the issues.


Exactly.

----------


## Revolution9

> Huntsman backed us up. And seeing Bachmann squirm right next to him was classic.


I follow the debate on these threads and wait for youtubes. I do miss some juicy bits though but you guys seem like yer going though torture watching the whole thing. At least you get to see the comedy and tragedy parts unfold in real time. Historic $#@!. Historians will go nuts over this election in the future..one way or another. Let's hope it isn't bard style with candles and inkwells and feathers...again.

Rev9

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

No, Rev. 

It will be as the writings that were penned during and after the first Black Plague.  These times are equally as transformative.

----------


## libertygrl

Glad I made the right choice and skipped another debate.   I stopped watching awhile ago for my own mential health.  My father on the other hand, decided to watch and every few minutes would call me all pissed off and complaining.   

Hopefully, this moment will be like the one we had back in '07 with Ghouliani and raised alot of money for the campaign.  Other than that, are there any other creative ways we can take advantage of this opportunity and turn it into something positive?  Something where we can gain more supporters??  

I'm at the point now where I feel Ron should just stick it to the establishment and run 3rd party!   Just go for it and sink this freakin' corrupt, political 2 party system once and for all.  It's all or nothing now.   What have we got to lose???  Someone in another post said we should sink the ship so in the not too distant future I'd like to see a "Sink the Ship" money bomb and tie it to the corporate takeover of our media and political system.  Make videos.  Appeal to the OWS crowd too.  Show them that we can no longer continue to accept policies that advocate assassination, torture, drone dropping bombs in our names anymore!   Ron Paul is the ONLY PEACE CANDIDATE.    

I think this could be a moment to take advantage of but we have to strike while the iron is still hot.  Appeal to the OWS movement regarding the wars, and  Ron's stance on foreign policy and how he was snubbed by the establishment because they fear him.  Let's make something really positive come out of this tonight.  Something more productive than spamming the CBS FB page.   Any ideas???

----------


## DjLoTi

> I'm at the point now where I feel Ron should just stick it to the establishment and run 3rd party!     Any ideas???


I feel like the media would like Ron to go third party. No one would think he'd win, he'd make a more competitive race between Obama and w/e republican, ect. ect. There's no reason for me to think the media wouldn't be happy with a RP 3rd party run. I think that should be a super last resort. Lets try and win Iowa first

----------


## Travlyr

> Thank you Dr. Paul.


Thank you, Dr. Paul.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

One other candidate agreed with Paul.

“We diminish our standing in the world and the values we project which include liberty, Democracy, human rights and open markets when we torture,” former Utah Gov. Jon Huntsman said. “We should not torture. Waterboarding is torture.”

What was that quote about sunshine patriots joining the fold after the cost of patriotism becomes nothing?  Huntsman has about as much chance as Obama of getting the GOP nod.

He just recognizes how $#@!ed over Ron was tonight.  So do all the rest.  Well, not Bachmann.  She's farrrrrr too goddamn dumb.

$#@! my no swearing pledge.  $#@! Bachmann - she is a genuine, dyed in the wool, 100% USDA Certified Grade A idiot.

ANDERSONANDERSONANDERSONANDERSONANDERSONANDERSON

Go away, Michelle.

----------


## devil21

I just got home from the debate.  A few thoughts:

1.  Still plenty of Bushie neo-cons to be found in the audience BUT there's overall less enthusiasm for the "same old same old" message of perpetual war.  A couple of Ron's answers got visible reactions from these types but he really shut them up with the lines about Obama not being trusted with healthcare but with killing US citizens and Ron's mention of the mass genocides that we tend to ignore like China.  He definitely has the ability to make these people stop and (maybe) think.

2.  A LOT of people are still very undecided in who they support.  This race is far from over.  I heard more people talking about who they wouldn't vote for than who they would.  Fwiw, I heard Cain mentioned the most as the one that wouldn't get votes.  

3.  Ron showed some irritation at the lack of speaking time given to him, even at one point making a "WTF dude?" sort of hand gesture at the moderators when he was skipped over AGAIN for a lesser polling candidate, in that instance it was Bachmann.

4.  The Paul contingent was by far the most enthusiastic and vocal of those in attendence.  Seems like a lot of people just go to these things to be there, instead of to support a particular candidate or issue.  Some people are genuinely irritated by our enthusiasm which I find strange.  Almost as if showing you care is somehow a negative.  

Ill add any more I think of.

----------


## IterTemporis

> 3.  Ron showed some irritation at the lack of speaking time given to him, even at one point making a "WTF dude?" sort of hand gesture at the moderators when he was skipped over AGAIN for a lesser polling candidate, in that instance it was Bachmann.


I would just love to see a picture of this.

Did you happened to catch what happened at the end? Did Ron leave right after the debate? We saw him quickly walk off the stage.

----------


## georgiaboy

> We're going to win. MSM is running scared now. This was proof of it.


I like the cut of your jib, 6.

----------


## tsai3904

Ron Paul and Rick Perry before the debate:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ae5aZ8MUEY

----------


## MJU1983

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_6ZNNx6g2Q

https://twitter.com/#!/goodinohio/st...83108182446080

----------


## devil21

> I would just love to see a picture of this.


His gesture reminded me of this picture but of course RP's gesture was more subdued:
Picard-WTF.jpg




> Did you happened to catch what happened at the end? Did Ron leave right after the debate? We saw him quickly walk off the stage.


I think he did leave quickly as I tried to spy him on the stage on my way out and didn't see him or Carol or Jesse Benton (easy to spot because he's a large guy) anywhere.  I can't be sure of that though.

----------


## georgiaboy

> ...video...


oh man.

----------


## affa

> I feel like the media would like Ron to go third party. No one would think he'd win, he'd make a more competitive race between Obama and w/e republican, ect. ect. There's no reason for me to think the media wouldn't be happy with a RP 3rd party run. I think that should be a super last resort. Lets try and win Iowa first


No Republican other than Ron Paul can possibly beat Obama.
If Ron Paul runs 3rd party, they will simply blame Ron Paul when the inevitable occurs.
Ron Paul does not need to run 3rd party to siphon votes; we're writing him in anyway.

----------


## georgiaboy

> I dvr'd it but thanks to this thread it ain't worth watching.
> I've only been following paul since may and I am in no way shocked by this and cant underatand how evweyone else seems to be. Another thing I find amazing is the ammount of effort folks want to put into emailing and boycotts rather than completely bypassing the biased media and donating for ads and direct mailings. If you can't afford to donate or want to do more start calling for the campaign NOW. 
> 
> *All this blackout garbage is just pregame trash. Let them ignore. Let them spin. Let them lie. They only control the pregame. The voters are the ones that win or lose the actual game and its our job to help win the actual game. 
> They can ignore him and say he eats kittens right up to his nomination if they want. All we need to do is keep winning elections.
> So start donating calling mailing and canvassing.
> That's how to fight back.*



exactly right!

----------


## revgen

HDTV Version. From the Full 90 Minute West Coast Broadcast

----------


## axlr

> HDTV Version. From the Full 90 Minute West Coast Broadcast


The best damn 5 minutes and 41 seconds of the whole debate.

----------


## IterTemporis

> The best damn 5 minutes and 41 seconds of the whole debate.


My 3 favorite parts:

1. The eye roll when the moderator interrupted him.

2. When he said we don't trust a man with our healthcare, yet we trust him with assassinating American citizens.

3. When he said he voted for the authority to go after Bin Laden.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

If you aren't canvassing, you are doing it wrong.  If your canvass is not targeted, you are doing it wrong.

----------


## WD-NY

> 4.  The Paul contingent was by far the most enthusiastic and vocal of those in attendence.  Seems like a lot of people just go to these things to be there, instead of to support a particular candidate or issue.  Some people are genuinely irritated by our enthusiasm which I find strange.  Almost as if showing you care is somehow a negative.  
> 
> Ill add any more I think of.


Question, how did you all not start yelling out for Paul to get another question 30+ minutes after his first 30second answer??? 

Did you hear any non-Paul supporters say anything about how few questions he received? Do you think any of them thought it was odd and/or not right?

----------


## Give me liberty

If i  heard Newt correctly was  he advocating killings of civilians in other countries?

----------


## Aigik

> If i  heard Newt correctly was  he advocating killings of civilians in other countries?


Yep.  That's why I think that guy in office would be DANGEROUS.

----------


## sailingaway

> If i  heard Newt correctly was  he advocating killings of civilians in other countries?


Yes, as long as some secret decision was made at the white house to do it.

----------


## sailingaway

> How would you guys rate his performance? Do you think it brought him down?


Ron was great.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

> Ron was great.


Ron didn't have enough time to be great.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> HDTV Version. From the Full 90 Minute West Coast Broadcast


Wow, watching that is a whole different feel; lighter somehow.  The complete debate, in contrast, had an oppressive, heavy, depressing atmosphere to me.

I guess that's the difference between non-stop incessant lies, and the truth.  I might have to stop watching the complete debates, they're so terrible.

I liked that they put in Bachmann's part, too.  They should have had tiny snippets of Cain/Bachmann/Santorum/Romney/(Perry?) saying "oh yeah, enhanced interrogation's OK" too, to put RP's torture answer in context.   I wish the Ron Paul highlight videos would always leave in the parts where other candidates are saying something to, about, or relevant to, Ron Paul, or if they do something particularly noteworthy.  Just a little bit, not enough to make you sick.  For instance, the Perry-forgetting thing should have been in the highlight video from last debate.  Just a thought for whoever puts these things together.

----------


## devil21

> Question, how did you all not start yelling out for Paul to get another question 30+ minutes after his first 30second answer??? 
> 
> Did you hear any non-Paul supporters say anything about how few questions he received? Do you think any of them thought it was odd and/or not right?


The thought crossed my mind before I even sat down.  Ive seen enough of these debates to know how the playbook would work and the urge to yell something of that nature would come up.  But in all honesty, when you're there you just don't want to be "that guy".  First, because you may get removed (don't taze me bro!....and a woman sitting behind me commented out loud that she hoped us loud Paul people would get removed) or because you'll be demonized by the media (unruly Paulites ruin it for everyone) OR even because even your own fellow supporters ON THIS FORUM EVEN will crap on you soon after for not playing within the rules of "civil behavior".  We were vocal behind our candidate and you better believe I wanted to yell out "ASK RON PAUL A F'IN QUESTION!!!" but even the herd mentality affects those of us that aren't really part of the herd, when you're surrounded by the herd.  I hope this answers your question.  It's not easy to make yourself "that guy."

(eta:  no, I didnt hear anything related to the bias of media sponsored debate questioning from audience members.  like I said, I think most that attend are there just to be there.  they'll vote for whoever tickles their fancy on primary day.  they just arent committed to anyone in particular and this is why the media purposely blacks out RP.  his message needs to be muted so it doesnt "catch on, Im tellin ya")

----------


## Travlyr

Laugh Out Loud at CBS idiots - "Don't listen to the smart guy... don't bother with the truth or wisdom... kill, kill, kill is what we need to do and it will get our economy going again too. Killing a 16 year old kid is just collateral damage... he would have probably grown up to be a terrorist anyway."

----------


## ZanZibar

*CBS  News Contact Information*


CBS News Desk: (888) 227-8900; (212) 975-1115; (212) 975-3615


Howard Arenstein,* Executive Producer*, at (202) 457-4561 or ArensteinH@cbsnews.com



Harvey Nagler, *VP*, News
212 975 2685; Email: hna@cbsnews.com



Jim Jones, *VP*
301 628 2510; Email: jjones@westwoodone.com



Beth Robinson,* V.P*., Broadcast Operations
212 975 2044; Email Beth_Robinson@westwoodone.com



Constance Lloyd, *General Manager*
212 975 3257; Email cl1@cbsnews.com



Howard Arenstein, *Washington Bureau Chief*
202 457 4561; Email HAX@cbsnews.com
Contact Howard about daily news coverage in Washington, D.C. and Weekend Roundup



Aliah Git, *Executive Editor*
212 975 7730, Email: gita@cbsnews.com
Contact Aliah about daily news coverage and special events



Charlie Kaye, *Executive Producer*
212 975 3791; Email cka@cbsnews.com
Contact Charlie about daily *news coverage and special events*



Linda Coombs, Manager of Operations
212 975 6952; Email: lco@cbsnews.com




Craig Swagler, *Special Events, Executive Producer*
212 975 7631; Fax 212 975 7632; Email swaglerc@cbsnews.com
Contact Craig to arrange special events coverage, planning and credentials



Ingrid Belqaid, *Newsroom Coordinator*
212 975 9424; Email ihu@cbsnews.com
Contact Ingrid for payments, story research, CBS art and logos, and 60 Minutes information



Phil Chin, Producer, Osgood File
212 975 2874; Email: pchin@cbs.com



Central Control / Broadcast Operations
212-975-2021

----------


## anaconda

> it is sickly disturbing to see people cheer Gingrich's hitler persona


This is a really good analogy, actually. At least Hitler railed against the international banking cartels when addressing his people. Although, now that I think of it, Newt has been parroting Ron on the Fed somewhat.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale



----------


## MelissaWV

Go to 1:01 for awesomeness (okay, well, for the setup for the awesomeness).

----------


## Gravik

89 seconds...ridiculous...

CBS is no different than any other MSM.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

HAHA!  My twitter comment on the CBS debate was quoted on Politico:




> CBS Debate tonight was pure amateur hour -- with CBS being the amateurs.


http://twitter.com/#!/GlenBradley/st...46803960561664

http://www.politico.com/news/stories...223_Page2.html

----------

